# Cross Bikes on Singletrack - Post Your Photos



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Lately I've fallen in love with riding my cross bike (a more or less standard issue Cross-Check) on my local mountain bike trails, and I know there are many others on here who also take their cross rigs on singletrack adventures. So let's see your photos!

Now, it's my hope that this thread won't have too much discussion about whether or not cross bikes are _better_ than mountain bikes for trail riding. That's been beat to death already. Let's just say that it's a different experience. Are your everyday trails getting too bland for you? Try riding them with 32mm tires, no suspension, and drop bars. Riding a cross bike on singletrack will make you a better rider, I think. You have to pay attention to line choice and ride with as much finesse as you can muster. And bros on full squish bikes give you looks like this --  -- that are just _precious_.

Also, let's please keep the "that's not a cross bike" banter to a minimum. I'm hoping to mainly see (relatively) skinny tires, canti brakes, drop bars, and so on, but debating the semantics of whether a particular bike is actually a cross bike or a monster cross bike or a drop bar 29er with skinny tires is boring. Anyone caught doing so will be ridiculed thusly.

Posed pics are good. Action shots will receive a hearty slap on the back.

Here are a couple to start things off:

mah beloved bike:









a lil rock ride:


















a lil log:









Aight, whatchu got?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, it's a cheap cross bike...but it's bad ass...mt tam, kirby cove, the 42's i was running for a while and a view from the bars on the many trails in golden gate park. alas, the frame is broken and i am waiting for word from the shop...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice! 

Sorry to hear your frame broke. Another fallen soldier... Good luck getting another one - any hope for a warranty replacement?


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*My La Cruz loves dirt*

Its 15 years old but still rolls the ST pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

heartland said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sorry to hear your frame broke. Another fallen soldier... Good luck getting another one - any hope for a warranty replacement?


waiting for word from performance who is waiting for word from schwinn or whatever conglomerate owns the schwinn name nowadays...good thing i wash my bikes every once and a while or i might not have noticed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

ahhh, the feel of steel...what i would GIVE to have a nice steel cross frame!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

This makes me super excited about my Cross Check getting here this weekend!!!!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

photo credit: Skyline35


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*tg* - nice bike, and that trail doesn't look too shabby either. Bet that sage smells sweet.

*pointer* - I think you'll like the CC. It's not the most exotic bike ever, but it's a solid, versatile workhorse of a bike. Puts a smile on my face, at any rate.

*chum* - way to get rad. That's a great shot. A hearty slap on the back for you, good sir!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Agreed, cross bikes are great fun on trails. It certainly makes you appreciate fat tires and suspension.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*One more shot of my LaCruz*

The best shot I think. Kinda hard to find a Salsa made in the USA.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*ianick* - I'm diggint that set up, man. It's a randonneur, it's a cross bike. It's a... randonnecross? Crossandonneur? It's rad.

*tg* - That certainly gives you some bragging rights. Glad it's treated you so well for so long. Which Ritchy tire is that? I'm digging the looks of those sideknobs.


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

heartland and ianick both have good taste in saddles.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i've considered turning my road bike into a cross bike, but can you do that?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

dm1333 said:


> heartland and ianick both have good taste in saddles.


My ass has very discriminating (and expensive!) taste.



dm1333 said:


> i've considered turning my road bike into a cross bike, but can you do that?


Kinda sorta. Depends on the frame - most modern road frames (and most roadie brake calipers) don't have room for big ol' knobby tires. Most road wheels aren't going to take the abuse that off-roadin' is going to dish out either.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

This is not my video, but I've posted it here on mtbr before. It's well worth watching - this guy is a certified badass.






Local trails ala cx from Andy Wardman on Vimeo.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

A thread after my own heart! Singletrack on a cyclocross bike is a blast. i like the idea of finding the limits of a given bike. Depending on the day, when i find it's limit, i either shoulder the bike and hike through a technical part, or i take a little spill!


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Not me but this is from a few years ago.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

rjwall said:


> A thread after my own heart! Singletrack on a cyclocross bike is a blast. i like the idea of finding the limits of a given bike. Depending on the day, when i find it's limit, i either shoulder the bike and hike through a technical part, or i take a little spill!


Hey, waitabloominsecond... that's Brown Co. State Park in your first pic, right? You in Indiana?

*wg* - That's an awesome shot.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

good eye, yeah it's brown co state park. I'm in cincinnati, OH, which is about 2 hours from there. Great park, I spent two solid days barely repeating a trail.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

_Two_ people finished the Wilderness 101 last weekend on cross bikes. One was running more of a "monster cross" bike with fat tires, and the other a Moots SS cross bike with 34c tires. Both on disk brakes. I think the SS guy ran 34x16 or something stupid high like that... and he finished in 8.5 hrs... basa$$ mofo...


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't have may pics of my CX on single track, but here's a "gnarcore" vid:


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

PAmtbiker said:


> _Two_ people finished the Wilderness 101 last weekend on cross bikes. One was running more of a "monster cross" bike with fat tires, and the other a Moots SS cross bike with 34c tires. Both on disk brakes. I think the SS guy ran 34x16 or something stupid high like that... and he finished in 8.5 hrs... basa$$ mofo...


Just hearing that makes my thighs ache and my calves burn. Hats off to them, for reals.



Black Bart said:


> Don't have may pics of my CX on single track, but here's a "gnarcore" vid:


Videos are perfectly acceptable. That's a fun lookin' log pile. It'd be ultra-gnarcore if you crushed a can of Redbull on your head before and/or after riding the log pile.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

its fun but lotsa flats


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Few shots, riding at night on singletrack is even more fun on a CX bike.
Then you can tell this is my fav bike on snow...


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Being a roadie for 30 years and recently picking up a couple Niners, I do feel a little more comfy on CX bike than the mbt.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't have any photos hanging around, but spring and fall when the Cx bike has knobbies on it (it does commuting duty in the summer, so it gets the slick treatment) I hit the MUTs and ST on my Jake. It's mostly stock other than a custom set of wheels (Mavic A719's laced to Hope Pro III hubs), upgraded brakes (Avid Shorty 6's), an 11-32 XT cassette and LX rear derailleur.

I used it for the Ride to Conquer Cancer for a couple years and road gearing wasn't doing me any favours on the big hills when I had the panniers loaded (I rode and was a medical volunteer)... and seeing as I prefer to run "my own" wheels, I took the opportunity to upgrade


----------



## sbocher (Jul 24, 2011)

What tire pressure are you guys running? Ive been thinking about taking my cross check for a spin on some st but havent had the motivation until I saw this thread.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

sbocher said:


> What tire pressure are you guys running? Ive been thinking about taking my cross check for a spin on some st but havent had the motivation until I saw this thread.


For singletrack, I generally run about 35 lbs front and 40 lbs back. I tried going lower but got tired of patching snakebit tubes. If I'm mostly riding road on a given day, I'll go a little higher. (This is with Ritchey Speedmax tires, btw.)


----------



## sbocher (Jul 24, 2011)

heartland said:


> For singletrack, I generally run about 35 lbs front and 40 lbs back. I tried going lower but got tired of patching snakebit tubes. If I'm mostly riding road on a given day, I'll go a little higher. (This is with Ritchey Speedmax tires, btw.)


Thanks! I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

One of my bike freinds took his cross bike down hemlock tunnel at carvins cove va. He said it was the hardest descent he'd ever made on a bike. He complained of his forearms burning from the v brakes. I thought it was pretty bada$$ of him to tackle such a steep trail on a cross bike.

I have another friend that crashed on some singletrack with a cross bike and he's telling me he's never taking the cross bike up there again.


----------



## ruylopez (Jan 14, 2009)

My cross bike before and after powdercoat, I ride this bike the most as I can ride it from the house to the trail. Single Speed 39x18, super fast rips up single track.
Surly cross check frame size 56
King hubs/headset
Salsa delgado cross wheels
salsa woodchipper bars
panaracer firecross front 45cc
wtb allterain rear 38cc 
thomson stem and post
silverado seat


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

ruylopez said:


>


I'm digging that paint, man. A really nice shade, and those red bits accent it well. Nice work!

How do you like the firecross up front?


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

A CX bike is the ultimate "do it all" machine.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Like...*



wg said:


> Not me but this is from a few years ago.


I don't own a cyclecross bike, but I can appreciate them. great picture:thumbsup:


----------



## ruylopez (Jan 14, 2009)

heartland said:


> I'm digging that paint, man. A really nice shade, and those red bits accent it well. Nice work!
> 
> How do you like the firecross up front?


The firecross has saved my ass time and time again, i push this bike hard in the corners and the firecross never lets me down. This is my superman bike.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*guessing the trail.......*



tg said:


> Its 15 years old but still rolls the ST pretty good.


.....someplace off Hwy 20 around milepost 17 in Central Oregon??


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

vaya trees

My trusty Ti steed...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

not singletrack today but long, grinding fire roads. the carbon fork makes a big difference. it's the first time i've ever ridden one.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Good looking bike, mikeb. 

I guess that the frame warranty worked out for you after all, huh?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

One of the first rides (winter 2006) on my Gunnar Crosshairs. These wheels didn't last too long. It was a learning experience.










I've started racing it in actual cx races recently. Here it is yesterday at the PACC CX No. 5 in Adelaide, SA. The course included some singletrack.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

DJ Sexy Beast said:


> Which part of "Cross Bikes on *Singletrack* - Post Your Photos" is confusing for you?


Being a mountain bike forum, it's expected that this will turn into a "post your cross bikes" thread. Who cares if it's on a fire road. Lighten up dude and enjoy the sweet rides being posted


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've never had a CX bike but here's a couple of old pics of local guys riding our local trails:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

DJ Sexy Beast said:


> Which part of "Cross Bikes on *Singletrack* - Post Your Photos" is confusing for you?


chill pills for you and everybody else that carries that stick around up their ass...:thumbsup::nono::eekster::ciappa::devil::lol:rft::yikes::drumroll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

DJ Sexy Beast said:


> You're confusing me being uptight with me laughing. (insert inane smilies here!)
> 
> Bring on more boring pics of bikes leaning again posts! Yee haw!


kind of hard to do when you ride by yourself...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

DJ, mikeb: Am I going to have to separate you two? 

As original originator and grand patriarch of this here thread, I say everything that's been posted so far is awesome. Just what I was hoping to see.

Now, moar pichers!!1! Moar rad-getting!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

251 said:


>


I'm glad to see that you've found a good recovery drink. Digging that Salsa stem too.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Fun day of riding today near Detroit Lakes, MN.





































Note the bar tape in the last pic. A tree branch decided bar tape wasn't welcomed in the woods and took a swipe at it.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, we crossed it. Get it? CROSSED IT?!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

From today's ride.










To be honest, we ride our 'cross bikes on most mountain bike trails. They are so much faster on certain things and if you're not a gnar-huckster rider (I am not), 'cross bikes can handle it pretty much anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Dion said:


> From today's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just learned that you're supposed to run tire pressure on cross tires at about 40-45 PSI...i had no idea...no wonder the tires on my first cross bike wore so quickly down the middle.

that said, it's amazing to me how much of the jarring properly inflated tires and a carbon fork take out of the ride.

the last time i an carbon bars on an MTB, i found that they helped to soften the ride a fair amount...would anybody here use a carbon bar on their 'cross?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

mikeb said:


> i just learned that you're supposed to run tire pressure on cross tires at about 40-45 PSI...i had no idea...no wonder the tires on my first cross bike wore so quickly down the middle.
> 
> that said, it's amazing to me how much of the jarring properly inflated tires and a carbon fork take out of the ride.
> 
> the last time i an carbon bars on an MTB, i found that they helped to soften the ride a fair amount? would anybody here use a carbon bar on their 'cross?


I used to have a carbon bar on my 'cross bike (I'm a riser kind of guy) and it worked just fine. It didn't break, and I don't know why I sold it. :madman:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Budget build (and photo). First time out, and I was really surprised at how well this bike did on singletrack.


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

My Curtlo on the Crawford Trails .........


and on the KVR system ......


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my buddy, Ariel, back in high school (early 90's). It's such a good shot, I just had to share it.


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

Dion that picture's sweet! I had the same Sidi's back in the day.
Arby


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice shot. That is usually the point I start thinking "will I taco my wheels this time...?"


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Zen_Turtle said:


> Nice shot. That is usually the point I start thinking "will I taco my wheels this time...?"


Ariel went on to race Pro BMX, then recently (last few years) started back into short track and cyclocross. Still fast as hell.

Back at Santa Cruz High School, we started a MTB team which consisted of all the mountain kids (many of whom all went to become elite racers). Unfortunately, I was still busting 360's and BMX'ing my way to injury, so the "cycling club" wasn't my thing.

Looking back, I wish I would've moved on from BMX to MTB and cyclocross... but instead I quit bikes altogether (like an idiot).

Ariel has a few recent pics of him crossed up and table topped on his Rock Lobster from some races in Colorado. Like I always say... once a BMX'er - ALWAYS a BMX'er


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Dion said:


> This is my buddy, Ariel, back in high school (early 90's). It's such a good shot, I just had to share it.
> 
> View attachment 634390


Sick!


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Dion said:


> This is my buddy, Ariel, back in high school (early 90's). It's such a good shot, I just had to share it.
> 
> View attachment 634390


That's approximately 3 feet more air and about 9 billion times radder than i've ever gotten on a cross bike! awesome!


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Toomanybikes said:


> My Curtlo on the Crawford Trails .........
> 
> and on the KVR system ......


hey toomanybikes, what tires are you running in the first 2 shots? they look pretty interesting, how are they?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*Here's my VooDoo Wazoo*










Sorry for the disc brake content


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

rjwall said:


> hey toomanybikes, what tires are you running in the first 2 shots? they look pretty interesting, how are they?


Those are Clement tubulars. 700 x 30.

I like them in dry conditions, enough that when I heard they were being discontinued I bought all of the remainder at World Class.

If I was looking for something similar now I'd look at the Tufo's in a 28 or 30 width.


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

That was most likely Bill Alcorn from Bike Flights on the Moots SS, and yes, one BAMF on that rig!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

agu said:


> [pic of a sweet bike]
> 
> Sorry for the disc brake content


Disc brake content forgiven.  That looks like a real fun bike.

Dion, that pic wins the thread. Wowzers.


----------



## mtnbik (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice pictures! Keep'em coming!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

heartland said:


> Disc brake content forgiven.  That looks like a real fun bike.


It is fun! Despite having minimal toe rub (running 700 x 42c tires in there...oops)...climbs like a goat and is surprisingly smooth in dirt roads and singletrack. It can keep up with it's fatter-tired brethren hehe.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's the creek crossing. Please excuse my annoying Kung Fu theater laugh and my horrible lisp speech impediment. As my brother was crossing, I was very uncomfortable knowing that I was going to have to do it. The water was above the BB in the deepest area - that's why at the end I was, like, "Ah man!".

There was another we had to do. The folks on MTB's were, like, "...on those bikes?!".


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

In this Spanish clip, the second guy isn't exactly riding a CX bike... I think he calls it a supermotard: sort of a monster fixie:






Untitled from a g on Vimeo.


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

perttime said:


> In this Spanish clip, the second guy isn't exactly riding a CX bike... I think he calls it a supermotard: sort of a monster fixie:
> 
> Whoa that `supermotard` looks like a cross between a track bike and a monster truck!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

TrailNRG said:


> Whoa that `supermotard` looks like a cross between a track bike and a monster truck!


There's a few pics of it on Flickr: Lollobrigida - a set on Flickr
For more, do a Google image search for "amaro bikes lollobrigida". Looks like the company is on hold or reorganizing, or something.

... enough derailment, on with "Cross Bikes on Singletrack"


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

La Cruz in Colorado Springs


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like this now

I've since routed the shifter cables through the bars, shifts the same and is much cleaner.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

My pseudo cross bike:

Ride at China camp... just after a brush fire.









Sun 36 spoke CR18s... RhynoLites for road bikes. :thumbsup: Holy Jeebus, these things are teeth rattling stiff!!

Yeah... I wanna get me a carbon fork. Steel is better than alu, but not by a lot.

I'm in the middle of a major re-work. New unfinished fork with a longer steerer tube (also steel, like the last one) new Dimension flat-top bars, new 9 speed shifter/brake levers to replace the Dura Ace 8 speed ones.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

Stevens canyon this past Sunday..

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## kc929 (May 1, 2008)

Dion said:


> This is my buddy, Ariel, back in high school (early 90's). It's such a good shot, I just had to share it.
> 
> View attachment 634390


Is that at De Laveaga?


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know if others have come across this before, but while daydreaming about riding some singletrack at work today, I found the "any bike anywhere" manifesto. Pretty cool, it talks about investing in technique and skill instead of investing in technology. My favorite quote: "a road bike is equal to or better than a mountain bike if ridden with skill like I have."

Rough Riders: Any Bike, Anywhere: Home of the Classic Cyclist: Any Bike, Anywhere: The Rough Rider's Way of Life

.........and now for a cross bikes on singletrack shot.......


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

*Carefull....*



rjwall said:


> _My favorite quote: "a road bike is equal to or better than a mountain bike if ridden with skill like I have._"


You might insight a riot around here with remarks like that!

I like Kostman (and Grant Petersen) a lot and I've always agreed with that myself. The new AM bikes have opened up the biggest advances in terrain and technology in recent years and watching those guy's ride is amazing. However, for me it comes down to the sheer joy of being outdoors and the combined challenge of balancing my equipment, skills and excitement. Riding a cross bike on all types of trails just makes me smile a bit more for some reason.

Nice XCheck btw, that's the bike that hooked me on CX trail riding!


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

TrailNRG said:


> Riding a cross bike on all types of trails just makes me smile a bit more for some reason.


Agreed! I think it's cool to see people who really focus and excel in one discipline or aspect of cycling. for me, though, i dig the challenge of trying to take my bike as many different places as possible. i also think it's pretty cool to experience something like the type of riding most people did off road prior to the advent of MTB's.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Not quite CX, but.....*

One configuration of my Jamis Coda Elite (Steel Flat bar roadie) now has a Thomson cockpit, and clipless pedals in addition to the 37mm Sweetskins you see mounted on the wheelset in this older pic. There is enough bite to the tire's tread that I definitely take it on local singletrack, and it's a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## meastway (Oct 12, 2011)

I can easily keep up with my buddy on his brand new Specialized Epic. I'm on a stock Surly CrossCheck with the exception of FireCross tires and I weigh in at 250lbs. Nothing breaks, nothing gets tweaked. It's all about the line and your ability to flow. I have way more fun on this bike on the singletrack than my mountain bike. It's not the bike that makes things happen, it's the motor.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh no you didn't!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

meastway: love the pics!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Rode some yesterday, ended up in switchback central. Lots of climbing and descending, not very flat. Wish I had disc brakes! I only snapped a couple.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

well the Wazoo is taking a much-deserved break...so here's what I'm riding these days...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

My buddy, Lonnie, on his Carl Strong Custom Blend on the Arroyo Burro trail, behind Santa Barbara.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brdpkns (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's my Cross Check:


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Those Kenda's look mighty big on your CC. I like the look, more off-roadish than cyclo-cross.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Moar!!!!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

This thread is full of awesome! I need to get some decent pics.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

VA2SLOride said:


> .....someplace off Hwy 20 around milepost 17 in Central Oregon??


 Eagle , Colorado Home sweet Home


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

From today's ride...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn, this thread is awesome! Lots of great shots, lots of sharp bikes, makes me want to be out in the woods right NOW!

Some of yous need to post better shots of the bikes though...Dion, Antonio...better pics, please!

Never thought I'd experience this, since I'm a roadie, but pick up a cx bike earlier this spring and now I'm full bitten by the bug. Even checking out cx bike shots more than road bikes...and about to trade out one of my road bikes for a second cross steed. Oh wow, my world is getting turned upside down, but in a good way!

Nice photos everyone!


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

brdpkns said:


> Here's my Cross Check:


Hey what fender is that?


----------



## brdpkns (Oct 17, 2011)

kellyc said:


> Hey what fender is that?


I picked it up at a swap meet a few years back. It's an SKS x-tra-dry that i cut down so it's shorter. I'm pretty sure it's the older model of this: Amazon.com: SKS X-Tra-Dry Fender - Rear: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## mtnbik (Jun 29, 2011)

Des Moines, IA - my backyard


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

well crap. This thread needs moar action.


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

Kinda a cross bike....sorta....


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

My Crosscheck, on the "easy" trail in town.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*More Cross Check Action*

Yeah, I'm a dork.






Apologies for the goofy shots. My cinematographer was summarily fired after the shoot.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice! makes me miss all the good flowy trails at Brown Co. state park.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

They're the flowy-ist. Also epic.


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

Who needs a cross bike?


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

A shot from Aus










And a video

Ride home on Cyclocross bike - YouTube


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

My XC fame is at the painters, so I took the Yeti for a ride!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0008.jpg" >


----------



## brdpkns (Oct 17, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*how about slickrock?*

The service manager of Red Rock Bicycle Co, getting rad with the skinny tires!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

One of the best threads on MTBR...

...and a chance to ride another type of bike is always a super event for me, but mine isn't a new fangled ride. A Raleigh Road frameset I got from a friends shop and to tell ya the truth I don't even know what year/model it is, but I can tell ya it's a true road bike that I rigged up single speed with old stuff laying around the shop makes it so sweet! In the process of up coming paint job, so I hope ya don't mind the naked looks of it.

I don't question it, ask too much from it. or lean on it hard. I just ride it expecting nothing but fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet ride, NEPMTBA! Cool that you don't know the pedigree of your frame and pieced it together. the first bike i took off road was a rattle can ross frame that i built up in a night with spare parts and the fattest tires that it could fit. I had a blast on that ride, and from what i hear, a friend is still enjoying it. those are the kind of bikes that forces you to forget about gear and brands and just ride. 

BTW, are those 32 or 35 tires on there?


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Got some today!*

Super sweet day for a ride in western Colo.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

*First singletrack ride*

Me and my buddy took my cross bikes out on some fun muddy singletrack yesterday. This was the first time that I took my bikes out for pure single track fun other than short sections of singletrack during cyclocross races. We brought our mountain bikes just in case we couldn't stand it. We had so much fun that we decided to do a second lap. I slid out and had a small crash. They handle a lot differently than mountain bikes do. I found the front end giving out very easily on wet muddy turns. I was able to clear all of the up and overs. The bikes handled a lot quicker than our 29ers, likely because of the shorter wheelbase. Overall lots of fun and I would do it again.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Kman- what is that SSCX disc frame?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

looks like an origin8 cx700: Products Description - ORIGIN-8


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Sizzler said:


> looks like an origin8 cx700: Products Description - ORIGIN-8


Yeah what he said. It's steel. Can be had for less than 200 frame and fork.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't see the canti studs before, I really want a pure disc SS frame, I'm thinking On One Pompetamine (sorry for the derail)


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> I didn't see the canti studs before, I really want a pure disc SS frame, I'm thinking On One Pompetamine (sorry for the derail)


The canti posts are removable though.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys........new here/first post. Fun looking thread!!! Loving all the pics, too. Just what I'd been looking for; some confirmation that riding a cross through hell IS crazy, but not unheard of at all.

I don't have a cross bike, yet. But, I'm in the process of doing my research and selecting. There's some great trails here in Arkansas. After I get a ride together, maybe I can join in the photo sharing here.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, btw, is there an introduction section around here? I'm lookin'...just ain't seein'.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

In post #98 of pg.2 of this thread, there is a "Singular" belonging to Martini. Sorry....can't quote or post links, so please refer, if you would. Anyway....

Could/would you, Martini, or anyone else, tell me if that's an IGH on there? If so, brand? Speeds? Also, the tires....model? Size? I'm in love with this ride. Very nice!


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Not a popular thread, I take it........

Oh, well.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Patience, young Skywalker. 

The "intro" thread is in General, at the top. 

I got nothing on Martini's bike. But it sure is purdy, innit?


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Purdy an' tuff! Yeah, that thing is righteous. I'm wanting to move in the direction of a build such as that one, but alas......this "middle aged" Skywalker  don't have the moula for it, yet. I just purchased a CC frameset to build. Eventually, I'll have a framebuilder install some disc mounts and get a wheelset built with the IGH thing happenin'. Probably in another year or so after I get some dust collectors sold. 

Thanks for the reply and the "intro" direction. Cheers!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

My new Norco on some local singletrack


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Pernicious said:


> That's some weird looking singletrack right there.


It was after the ride.


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Pernicious said:


> "Cross Bikes *on Singletrack* - Post Your Photos "


Seems there were a few other photos of "Cross Bikes [not specifically on] * Singletrack*"

Maybe they should be reported to the mods

...back on topic ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

Pics from today's ride.



















Had too much gear today 38 x 18.

Threading the needle between those trees was a blast.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

It's a Singular Peregrine. It has a Phil Wood EBB, so it can geared, single speed, or IGH (which I think it what Martini has). Disc only, clearance for about 2.0" tires.



thook said:


> In post #98 of pg.2 of this thread, there is a "Singular" belonging to Martini. Sorry....can't quote or post links, so please refer, if you would. Anyway....
> 
> Could/would you, Martini, or anyone else, tell me if that's an IGH on there? If so, brand? Speeds? Also, the tires....model? Size? I'm in love with this ride. Very nice!


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

*Here is my contribution*

Cowichee Canyon Trail


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Jumping pic may be a stretch but second one definitely singletrack! Lighten up Francis!


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Got it.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

Iv pretty much gone 100% cyclocross, Its just more enjoyable to go "road" riding and take dirt trails at ease. 
This was on a section of the Fullerton Loop, in socal.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Poor Man's CX


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

^Looks flexy! Lol kidding, thought about doing the retro frame too. Ride it hard, dont' worry about crashing it, more money for beer.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I actually don't have the bike anymore, but it sure was flexy! A good friend has it now, and rides it around Mt. Diablo all the time.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

~martini~ said:


> well crap. This thread needs moar action.


Now that is awesome right there. Toad Road represent.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

I tend to ride alone, so no action shots. Here's my brand-new Nature Boy Zona on the maiden voyage (yes, I'm going to be flooding this forum with pics, I'm pretty excited about it.)

Los


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's my contribution!


----------



## drew.adc (Feb 24, 2012)

I finally got a cross bike after riding road bikes and mountain bikes for a few years now. It isn't the greatest cross bike, but it gets the job done. Here is mine on a trail yesterday.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

Great Photo Chris!! Thanks!


----------



## brdpkns (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm visiting Tucson from Indiana and decided to bring my Cross Check along. Love the riding out here.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

brdpkns said:


> I'm visiting Tucson from Indiana and decided to bring my Cross Check along. Love the riding out here.


Nice! it's cool to see photos the different terrain people are riding on. being from the midwest, i've always always wanted to do some riding out west. this summer hoping to do some riding out in Albuquerque, NM while there for a wedding.


----------



## TheMikrobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been lurking for a couple of months since I decided to start riding my bike properly again. This is the best thread on the forum 

I made this video of my ride today in Thetford Forest (UK)  It's Specialized Tricross from a few years ago, I'm halfway through replacing all the original running gear. Mostly used for commuting, road riding, and blasting trails. Not really into racing at the moment.

youtube.com/watch?v=zbQR1Uv-cBA



Ok, back to lurking!


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

i've been in kind of a rut lately


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

I'm 215 lbs, and don't have any luck with canti brakes, especially when riding off-road on a descent of any significance. No descending shots here, but the discs help for varying conditions as well. 135mm rear spacing with Stans Crests. The Crests are rated at 190 lbs max rider weight I believe, but have stayed true so far.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

heartland said:


> This is not my video, but I've posted it here on mtbr before. It's well worth watching - this guy is a certified badass.


I am way too uncoordinated to do that on anything but my AM bike


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Spindelatron said:


> Great Photo Chris!! Thanks!


Rockin' the skull cap, fenders AND a cross bike on single track. You sir are a god! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Now this is a thread I'll enjoy!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On Rocky Ridge in Santa Teresa County Park; San Jose, Ca. I think I ride my CX bike single track as much as I do on fire roads and such.


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

*Keeping this thread going*

This is a great thread.


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

Saturday morning while drinking my coffee, and trying to decide what and where to ride. I came across this thread and well I have this cross bike that I got 4 days ago, so I decided to ride my new cyclocross bike to the trail where my wife and son are to meet me. 26 road miles 12 off road miles. It was a good day on the bike. Good thread, keep it going.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I need to get some pictures next time I take the cross bike out. I have a standard issue Cross Check that I regularly ride on the local trails. Picking the best line keeps you on your toes and the canti brakes take getting used to on a tight descending switchback.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

meastway said:


> I can easily keep up with my buddy on his brand new Specialized Epic. I'm on a stock Surly CrossCheck with the exception of FireCross tires and I weigh in at 250lbs. Nothing breaks, nothing gets tweaked. It's all about the line and your ability to flow. I have way more fun on this bike on the singletrack than my mountain bike. It's not the bike that makes things happen, it's the motor.


+ repped ya, that is awesome!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

near lake merced in san francisco...


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

Those tires look huge! What are they and what size are they? I see it's a GT, what model it is?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wvucyclist said:


> Those tires look huge! What are they and what size are they? I see it's a GT, what model it is?


panaracer fire cross 700 x 45; 2011 GT series cx-1...


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

*I'm liking the cross bike on singletrack. My latest*

I'm not digging the bar, I am going to replace it with a Salsa Woodchipper.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Over the weekend, had my first ride in the dirt this year. spring singletrack = waaaayyyy better than winter commuting.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*First Real CX Trail Ride*

This was my first all trail ride on the Cross Check. I was surprised at all the places I could go.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, this thread. She warms the cockles of my heart. (And my cockles, they frequently need warming. Oh, yes indeed.)

When I started this thread, I expected to get a few responses, but I thought it'd grind out pretty quickly. It's awesome to see it going strong, and I love seeing everybody getting rad in the dirt on skinny tires. 

I haven't posted in a while 'cause I just recovered from an ankle injury. Hopefully I'll have something to contribute soon.

Now, hows abouts some moar action shots?


----------



## Spiff (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got a Jake the Snake in 2009 and rode a bunch of of MTB trails with it.

It's fun, a whole new game.

And quite a workout.

Gui










Nice on the hardpack stretches









Goofing off









Gui


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just doing a little singletrack.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I tend to ride alone so unfortunately I have no action shots. From this afternoon.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Love this thread! Not an action shot but I have been doing some local single track, gravel path and road combination rides in the Philly suburbs. Probably hit Nockamixon next to see how she does:









Very new so not a lot of grime and dirt yet but its getting there!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Inspiring thread. I NEEDED to find this!

After restoring this bike last fall, I took these cell phone pictures on my first (and so far, _only_) good, long, single track ride. (Sorry, no action shots.) The following day, the trails were covered by a foot and a half of snow, and they haven't been clear since. I can't believe how fun and nimble a bike like this was, on trails that had become a bit too familiar on a regular mountain bike. The bonus part of this ride was the fact that the 10 mile road ride at the end, required to loop back to the trailhead parking, was MUCH quicker than usual. Another month or less, and the trails should finally be clear again... and I can't wait to get out on it again. It's the only bike I daydream about riding right now - so I'm happy to see others doing the same.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Wissahickon Greenbelt Trail between Ambler and Penlyn PA


----------



## mtb101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Boardman Team CX, it can nearly go places that the mtb goes, great training bike, great on Gravel. Lots of fun!

Just knocked over a 20%+ climb!








Deep in the forrest - where only mtbs go, the CX followed, bit of a wild ride, glad I had discs, hard to control with small bars.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

back in january


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

rigidftw, that's a wild looking trail! where is that?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Myself, from a couple weeks ago here in Maine.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

rjwall said:


> rigidftw, that's a wild looking trail! where is that?


there's no other word for saying that, germany.
some time ago there was a sswc nearby and in the course of that, i think it was gary fisher, who rode there too. and i've been told he liked it very much.


----------



## mr.vance (Oct 19, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> back in january
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Mooseberry Mesa Loop, Palmer Alaska (bear bells a must due to Moose and Bear)

well I tried to upload a photo...no dice...


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

here you go AKxc


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

ink1373...you F'n rock! Thanks!!!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

mr.vance said:


> rigidftw said:
> 
> 
> > back in january
> ...


it's an old ITM. i got really lucky finding that thing in new.


----------



## aikidoka (Feb 7, 2010)

Check out the advert for Cotic bikes:

I can post links yet so go to 

Vimeo/

24459148


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

Just this morning I did a cross country mountain bike race on my CX bike.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Green Lane, PA. Started at Hill Rd day use area and rode Blue trail to Red trail to Perky trail then back on Blue trail and back to starting point. little bit of road in a couple of places but a very nice loop!


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

Xenu said:


> Just this morning I did a cross country mountain bike race on my CX bike.


Note the gopro.








^the first 60 seconds of the race are on a road.

Then the singletrack starts. Here's a video of the same race; GoingPro with a cockpit mounted gopro:
CCCX MTB-XC Fort Ord - YouTube


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Nicely done! Looks like ideal terrain / trail for a cross bike.


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

Dougr said:


> Nicely done! Looks like ideal terrain / trail for a cross bike.


Thanks!

I am still learning the ins and outs of the gorpo. The laps were about 20 minutes each but due to my inexperience clearing out the memory, I only recorded part of the course. There were other sections that were more technical and more brutal.

I couldn't decide between the crux or a SS 29er for that course. Friends had differing opinions. The crux was perfect for the faster sections and climbs. But the washboards beat the heck out of me and I came close to washing out in the sand on several occasions. My descents were comparatively slow. You can see that I am off the course in a few areas -- the side of the single track was actually more smooth than the washboard.

All said, I'm glad I did it on the CX bike. (Though some may take issue with a flat bar on a cx rig, but that's another story.)


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

From today... Took her out for her first real ride on some gravel and ended up getting tossed. Was so not used to the braking, drifting, etc when I hit a sandy patch that I went down hard. Body is going to be sore tomorrow for sure. Unfortunately, the crash resulted in a flat and I had used my spare tube in my saddlebag the day before. So I had to run down the last half mile of single track and then another 1/4 mile down a bike path to have my wife meet me with the car. Ended up with a few holes in the body and some gravel rash but no worse for the wear. Had to tru the rear wheel again so looks like I will be building a new wheelset soon as the rear is constantly going out of tru (and this is my daily driver).


single track by renofizz, on Flickr


----------



## velophoric (May 1, 2012)

As others have said, I love this thread.

I've seen other Salsa Vaya posts, so I feel safe to post pics of mine.

It's the perfect "go anywhere" bike, and I do just that. In the last year, I gradually ventured from gravel to doubletrack to singletrack. It's changed me from a dyed-in-the-wool-jersey roadie to a demi-mtber (trying, at least), and I love it all. I'm grateful to Salsa for making a killer bike, and reminding me of the perfection of steel.

Sometimes I run 45 mm Vee Rubber X-C-X tires on it, but mostly I've gone with 35 mm Small Block Eights -- a great New England gravel and hard-pack tire. That's what you see here. I guess that helps it qualify for a 'cross bike thread, eh?


----------



## StolltheMusic (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got my first CX bike a few weeks ago. Love taking it on the trails. My Crux loves it. This doesn't look nearly as steep as it is... but where you see the trail end drops super steep about 9ft then cuts right to another 100 yards of motocross style ridge line. Its a blast.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in love with that green Surly.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Me too that's why it got the overhaul it did!


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally got a chance to take the new bike out for some fire road and single track riding. Took me a few weeks to get the saddle (and contacting points) broken in enough to take 8 miles of rough trails:









- DSCF1328

Also, the first test ride with the HiLo dropper seat post, that really works well on the steeper descents. I can lower the saddle from 2" higher than the handlebars to 2" lower. Really transforms the feel of the bike.

I've done parts of this same trail on my old Schwinn touring bike with 27x1-1/4" tires and there is no comparison between the two bikes. On the Schwinn, you are basically in survival mode on the trail and on the CX700 bike, you can let it go and enjoy the trail.

A few weeks later, hit some more single track a few miles above the previous photo:









That was on a 45 mile loop ride with about 10 miles of dirt. On the outbound leg of the ride, hooked onto the back of a group of roadies and was able to hang in their draft with no issues. Also picked up some new bottle tops so now the bottles are color coordinated with the bike.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## scrub74 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is my kinda fun! Heading out in a bit to ride Banner Forest on my cross bike.


----------



## scrub74 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in the middle on my Jamis Nova


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Switch to dirt drops (On-One Midge bars, can't go wrong with a $19.99 price) this weekend and like them so far. Hope to get some singletrack in soon on it.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

My Pinarello


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

1997 Salsa La Cruz


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That fork looks intense! Any better quality pics?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That fork looks intense! Any better quality pics?


I'll see if I can take some better pics tomorrow. It's a pretty robust fork. It's a Chris Kelly fork with a 1" threadless steerer. When I first got the bike I thought it might have been a MTB fork, but the A-C is 395. Definitely a purpose built monster CX fork. I can fit a 29'er in there. My 2.0 Quasi Motos (650b) fit great both front and rear......NOW that's monster CX.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## brdpkns (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been so busy this summer, apart from 1 1/2 mile of tame off road on my commute, i haven't been in the dirt since the spring. although a little rusty on some of the root laden descents, had a blast this weekend.


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

What tires are those? Looks like a nice setup!


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks! those are kenda happy mediums 700x40. i've been very happy with them. they have very low tread in the center and more aggressive tread on the edges. they are pretty fast rolling on pavement and hook up very well off road.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Some Tasty Backwoods Riding*


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

heartland said:


>


Very nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

at 6 mile run









tires


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

First ride on the Civilian. 28ish miles of single track, some double, and some paved. Great ride. The little 700x32 Kenda Kwickers are amazingly grippy but I would like more volume.


























Pics looked okay on the phone but are a bit out of focus.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

Greetings from Miami,Fl 
Taken at Giligans at Oleta River State Park
Nashbar Cx


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

very nice! just picked up my first corss bike today from my LBS, cant wait to test it out!


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

iamkeith said:


> Inspiring thread. I NEEDED to find this!
> 
> After restoring this bike last fall, I took these cell phone pictures on my first (and so far, _only_) good, long, single track ride. (Sorry, no action shots.) The following day, the trails were covered by a foot and a half of snow, and they haven't been clear since. I can't believe how fun and nimble a bike like this was, on trails that had become a bit too familiar on a regular mountain bike. The bonus part of this ride was the fact that the 10 mile road ride at the end, required to loop back to the trailhead parking, was MUCH quicker than usual. Another month or less, and the trails should finally be clear again... and I can't wait to get out on it again. It's the only bike I daydream about riding right now - so I'm happy to see others doing the same.


Awesome shots man!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

rjwall said:


> thanks! those are kenda happy mediums 700x40. i've been very happy with them. they have very low tread in the center and more aggressive tread on the edges. they are pretty fast rolling on pavement and hook up very well off road.


How do they feel cornering on pavement in wet and dry?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Little weekend exploring. Pics from a scenic double track stop but we hit some single as well:


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

NEPMTBA said:


> One of the best threads on MTBR...
> I don't question it, ask too much from it. or lean on it hard. I just ride it expecting nothing but fun! :thumbsup:


I love that bike. Any old road frame that took 27" wheels can be pressed into service as a crosser using the smaller 700c wheel size and long reach brakes. you can thrash the thing and not worry about damage.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

A1an said:


> How do they feel cornering on pavement in wet and dry?


the happy mediums have been pretty good cornering on pavement. I use this as my commuter as well, so it spends most of its time on pavement in all sorts of conditions. actually, i remember from last winter them being great on icy/slushy roads. they are great multi-use tires. though they roll slower than a slick, it's not by that much. On balance, they're the best tires i've owned.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

rjwall said:


> the happy mediums have been pretty good cornering on pavement. I use this as my commuter as well, so it spends most of its time on pavement in all sorts of conditions. actually, i remember from last winter them being great on icy/slushy roads. they are great multi-use tires. though they roll slower than a slick, it's not by that much. On balance, they're the best tires i've owned.


Cool thanks! Glad to see yet another great review on that tire. Ordered a Happy Medium for the front and SB8 for the rear earlier this week.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Crappy photo, but I finally cleaned this skinny on my "skinny" tired bike today.


----------



## bwfox (Dec 22, 2010)

*Bar*



agu said:


> Sorry for the disc brake content


Agu,
What bar is that?


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

*my new janky "cross" bike *


























So, long story short, I bought this Iro Phoenix when I really should have bought a CrossCheck (hindsight :madman. It was on semi permanent loan, but has come back home to stay.

I wanted to do something different with it instead of just fixed commuter, and I have a buddy who has been whining about going mtb'ing with me, but doesn't want to commit to buying a mtn bike, I decided to throw some cyclocross tires on it - Partly inspired by this thread!

Ended up getting Conti X King for front, and Cyclocross Race for back. Didn't want to invest too much since it's an experiment, but wanted something with aggro knobs up front.

Crappy tektro caliper brakes, and 38x17 (a little to tall for these trails), but I didn't die and was actually pretty surprised by what I could tackle with this setup. Even cleared one log that I never had before, but that might have just been luck. A hella lotta fun , so I see why you guys do this! Consider me hooked.

Going to get a CC fork on there, better levers, and canti up front for a bit more stopping powah. Also, I had bullhorns for road riding, but wanted to try the flatbar first. I know I will drive myself nuts trying different bars/setups. Ps. Yeah, I need bar plugs, but the lockrings on those grips are pretty blunt so I wasn't too worried about a core sample... yuk.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

slick rock should count too!


----------



## kmancrx (Nov 15, 2009)

bike for days said:


> Going to get a CC fork on there, better levers, and canti up front for a bit more stopping powah. Also, I had bullhorns for road riding, but wanted to try the flatbar first. I know I will drive myself nuts trying different bars/setups. Ps. Yeah, I need bar plugs, but the lockrings on those grips are pretty blunt so I wasn't too worried about a core sample... yuk.


If you are gonna get a CC fork and keep the flat bars I would recommend a mini V up front instead of a canti. The tektro RX5 is cheap and has way more stopping power than a canti. Good luck with the bike.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

More from this weekend with the new tires. Sorry for the poor photo quality...something is lost between the phone and uploading to FB:


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

kmancrx said:


> If you are gonna get a CC fork and keep the flat bars I would recommend a mini V up front instead of a canti. The tektro RX5 is cheap and has way more stopping power than a canti. Good luck with the bike.


Finals/holidays so just getting to this. Thanks for the input, those brakes look pretty great, but then I'd need long pull levers right? Pair with some Avid SpeedDials maybe?

Also, for $75 I can get Belinky Bike Works to put some canti/V bosses on the rear. Oh Frankenbike, here we come.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Last off-road ride of 2012:


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Not much of a picture, but here is my Traitor Crusade on a local trail the day I "finished" building it.


----------



## Werks (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of an action shot. ride by myself most of the time. The trail here in south Florida are very rocky and the coral rock is very sharp. I was getting lots of pinch flats with my old setup HED rims tubed Clement LAS tires. I just switched to this: Iron Cross rims running the same LAS tires tubeless with stan's. Several rides on the local trail with no problems.


----------



## thechriswebb (Dec 16, 2009)

Photos from a lovely ride on New Year's Eve. 

Bent Creek, NC


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

2013 Trek CrossRip Elite

Carolina Beach NC, Cape Fear river


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

A few more at Fort Fisher NC


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Found this on youtube. I have fond memories of Whaka forest.
2010 SingleSpeed World Championship NZ A-Trail CX - YouTube
The guy can handle a crossbike.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Got some new 35mm Slant 6s. Nice.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

This weekend's single/double track adventure:









18 miles out when I kicked up a stick or something (JRA  ). We were able to get it setup single for the 12 mile headwind ride home.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

^^dislike^^

I do like seeing the Civilian though.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm less than thrilled but happy I went with a frame with sliders making the fix to get it home a bit easier. Luckily my 10-speed x7 short cage never sold so I'll slap that on once I get a new slider (hanger is destroyed).


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

How do you like the brakes?


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

just rode 2 very fast laps on my backyard trail. this place was made for CX...



















J.


----------



## TheNewOriginal (May 2, 2004)

*My Giant TCX 1 (2011)*

got it at an amazing deal from my LBS, 
i absolutely love this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Jayson44 said:


> just rode 2 very fast laps on my backyard trail. this place was made for CX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More details on this bike, please.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

This bushwhack was more like zerotrack than singletrack, but there's sort of a trail in there somewhere. The bike is a VooDoo Wazoo, which has been a blast to ride while recovering from ACL surgery.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

A1an said:


> More details on this bike, please.


2011 Surly Cross Check, stock build with some swaps. Brooks NAHBPC Swift saddle, Salsa Woodchippers bars w/Brooks mustard tape, shimano spd pedals, & WTB 700x44 Mutano Raptor tires. and a bunch of random stickers & spoke cards from different events/places/shops. 

J.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

My new Kona Rove in Trailview S.P. on Long Island.
Really fun on the singletrack!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Not so much "action", rather a quick break for a happy snap. This trail is part of my commute home each day 

The bike is a scummy old Kona Paddywagon, unfortunately rocking road brakes and one gear - but it's still fun.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish my commute looked like that...

J.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

A1an said:


> More details on this bike, please.


And the trail for that matter...


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

GasX said:


> And the trail for that matter...


the trail is one of my local trails in Fort Worth...it's got about a 4.5 mile inside loop that is mostly flat and twisty through the trees, and now we've cut another ~2.5 mile outside loop that heads up some longer hills and is more rocky. the xcheck is not as much fun in all the rocky stuff, but it's still rideable. the outside loop has some great views of downtown Fort Worth from the top of the climbs.

I can ride the paved/gravel trails from my house to the trail head, ride 2 laps inside and one outside and ride home, and it gives me about 18 miles or so. and it's all pretty quick...a good ride when I'm short on time.

a couple more shots of the trail from other rides:



















new cut trails from 2 weeks ago:










/off-topic 

J.


----------



## EatWorkRide (May 13, 2011)




----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

monolith said:


> Not so much "action", rather a quick break for a happy snap. This trail is part of my commute home each day
> 
> The bike is a scummy old Kona Paddywagon, unfortunately rocking road brakes and one gear - but it's still fun.


 Hey Mono, ever take it up Makara? Been thinking about trading my MTB for a cyclocross bike.
Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

R+P+K said:


> Hey Mono, ever take it up Makara? Been thinking about trading my MTB for a cyclocross bike.
> Sent from a phone


Hey, yep I've been all over the show on it when I ran it fixed - conviction/Jailbrake, Mt Vic, Barking Emu, and North Face -> Swigg/starfish at Makara. Bear in mind a decent 'cross machine would be far more capable than a fashion bike/fixie with big tyres - do it!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

monolith said:


> Hey, yep I've been all over the show on it when I ran it fixed - conviction/Jailbrake, Mt Vic, Barking Emu, and North Face -> Swigg/starfish at Makara. Bear in mind a decent 'cross machine would be far more capable than a fashion bike/fixie with big tyres - do it!


Noice. Just don't want to give the ability to do the occasional Makara loop


----------



## Xcyclist (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a photo to share, I'll take one next time I bring my phone. A question though - I just started taking my Norco ccx out on some double/single track (loads of fun). The bike has Avid BB7 and they've done well. When thinking of my next gravel grinder bike, which I also want to use on these same trails occasionally, I'm not sure if going Canti's instead of disks is fine. I have no exp with Canti's. I find the disks work well on very steep, dirt descents where there are some roots I have to navigate; would Canti's offer the same stopping power? I'm also looking for brakes that don't require constant adjusting (avid's did in the beginning but now they're ok). Thanks!


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

I decided to use the cross bike on a pretty technical single track at "The Wiss" in Philadelphia yesterday. I set aside one portion of the trail as a guaranteed walk. It is a series of steps created by large rock slabs, the highest one being close to 3ft tall, and they are spaced apart by roughly 3-5 feet. It is quite the rush to jump down them on the MTB bike, and very difficult for me to climb on the way up on the MTB, and wasn't comfortable coming down them on the cross bike my first time, although I did do some of the smaller ones. I didn't have to walk any other portion of the trail though which I was happy about. I almost wiped out once when my back tire slipped in a spot my MTB never would, but I was able to save it and was just another lesson about just how carefully you have to pick your lines on the cross bike when doing techy stuff.















The prize waiting at the end was spending some time with my 3 girls on a nice little beach like area of the Wissahickon Creek!





















Thanks for reading! I hope to keep trying out new single track with the cross bike and having more pics to post. The main factor deterring that is just how technical most of the "The Wiss" trails are, especially at the side that I am close to (it is a very long trail system). There aren't any beginner friendly trails near us so have to be really ready when taking the cross bike out.


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

Xcyclist said:


> Sorry I don't have a photo to share, I'll take one next time I bring my phone. A question though - I just started taking my Norco ccx out on some double/single track (loads of fun). The bike has Avid BB7 and they've done well. When thinking of my next gravel grinder bike, which I also want to use on these same trails occasionally, I'm not sure if going Canti's instead of disks is fine. I have no exp with Canti's. I find the disks work well on very steep, dirt descents where there are some roots I have to navigate; would Canti's offer the same stopping power? I'm also looking for brakes that don't require constant adjusting (avid's did in the beginning but now they're ok). Thanks!


I've found the Cantis to be plenty on any road and gravel grinding I've done, but definitely left something to be desired when doing technical downhill stuff  It is manageable, just nothing like the disc break stopping power on my MTB. I just have to grip the levers stronger than usual to achieve remotely adequate stopping power. If you think the discs do a good job, go with them again IMO.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

from my ride on Friday afternoon:




























J.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

heartland said:


> This is not my video, but I've posted it here on mtbr before. It's well worth watching - this guy is a certified badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want a cross! :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

So many awesome post! Thanks!


----------



## TheNewOriginal (May 2, 2004)

*Two from Israel's cliffs along the beach*

yes, it's on my way to work.. sort of..


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great photos! I hope to post some of my own soon. My new cross bike is supposed to arrive at the LBS today!!


----------



## xxxbike (Aug 5, 2006)

TheNewOriginal said:


> yes, it's on my way to work.. sort of..
> 
> I need to figure out how to make that sort of on MY way to work! I mean, my commute isn't horrible. It's pretty great, but wow. You've got a view there.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Funrover said:


> This makes me want a cross! :thumbsup:


Thanks!
I hadn't watched that for some time.



TheNewOriginal said:


> yes, it's on my way to work.. sort of..


A shortcut? 
Mediterranean? I recall the weather can get pretty warm there.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

*Fixed*








cleared it
why do drops/hills/climbs/rocks/logs/anything fun look tiny in pictures and huge in person?


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dropping down the Diablo Ranch Trail


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Jamis Nova Steel*

Sherman's branch close to Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

NEPMTBA said:


> One of the best threads on MTBR...
> 
> ...and a chance to ride another type of bike is always a super event for me, but mine isn't a new fangled ride. A Raleigh Road frameset I got from a friends shop and to tell ya the truth I don't even know what year/model it is, but I can tell ya it's a true road bike that I rigged up single speed with old stuff laying around the shop makes it so sweet! In the process of up coming paint job, so I hope ya don't mind the naked looks of it.
> 
> I don't question it, ask too much from it. or lean on it hard. I just ride it expecting nothing but fun! :thumbsup:


 I love this! I have an old 70's (?) Schwinn that I am doing the same with. I really dig your set up!


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Jamis Nova at Sherman's Branch*







View attachment 805673
Will take some better photos next ride.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

We brought our cross bikes to Kingdom Trails and had a blast! Here's me on Kitchel.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

It's nothing special compared to most of the whizbang rides but I'm having way too much fun with it. Can't believe the fork hasn't given up under my weight. This was from this morning.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

here's a couple from my ride last night. trying to break in the new Brooks...



















J.


----------



## Flogger (Jul 21, 2013)

Wrong way up.... Again


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

This was taken after the singletrack, at the wiss. Part of a 60 some mile mixed terrain ride


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

That was impressive, thanks for sharing. Reminds me of old school MTB'in, rigid in the early 90's...........except faster 

Nice technique , nice to see a quick dismount "bike and hike" again.

BTW- nice avatar ..........



heartland said:


> This is not my video, but I've posted it here on mtbr before. It's well worth watching - this guy is a certified badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's the new ride for the season. Rides surprisingly well on singletrack, I thought it would feel significantly harsher than my Nature Boy Zona, but it doesn't.

Los


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

sslos - I'm assuming you're using a Beer EBB? Looks like a pretty light set up.

Looking forward to building up the Cross Check that's enroute to me now. It'll be my first SSCX season.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Perhaps not true single track, but I ride home this way after a days work, Tranquil.

Eric


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## jadias (Sep 27, 2013)

Love my CX bike!


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

heartland said:


>


how are you liking those brakes? i switched the front brake on my CC to a mini-V (tektro) early this summer. the only think i didn't like about riding a cross bike on singletrack was hand fatigue riding in the hoods, especially on rocky and root-y trails. the improved braking has pretty much alleviated that completely.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

rjwall said:


> how are you liking those brakes? i switched the front brake on my CC to a mini-V (tektro) early this summer. the only think i didn't like about riding a cross bike on singletrack was hand fatigue riding in the hoods, especially on rocky and root-y trails. the improved braking has pretty much alleviated that completely.


I'm loving them. It took me a long time to get them installed and adjusted the way I like, but it was definitely worth it. Tons of stopping power definitely makes riding singletrack a lot more fun. I can lock up either wheel pretty easily. Plus they're super pretty.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Cross top levers are a nice upgrade for riding trails. No way I'm riding in the drops, and the hoods are no good for steep or rocky stuff as it's easy to slip while on the brakes. 

Riding the tops of the bars is far more comfy for me on the trails cause I'm more upright and can get my weight back easier. I use the hoods for cruising but when it gets steep or rocky I'm on the tops of the bars!


----------



## jadias (Sep 27, 2013)

Took the CX out for a gravelly/rocky/twiggy blast this morning.

Daimonji CX Trails - 30th September 2013 - YouTube

Love dat bike!


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

Rode the local singletrack last Thursday (Andrews University) interesting experience. I have not rode this trail in quite some time on a cross bike. It has some rather steep downhill sections which on my old cross check I would have used my interrupter levers, however I did not put these my new bike and I still did not have any problem on them. I also seemed to climb much better on this bike then my old bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

From last weekend's ride.......


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Sugar Bottom MTB Trails










chad


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tonight's warm ride, Garmin says 26degC average, it was still 30degC at 8pm.... nice night for a ride.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

This bike fly's on smooth singletrack and firetrack's.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

I saw Cross Bikes for the first time last weekend. i was on a 29 XC bike going at a fair pace and these 2 cross bikes flew past me as if i was standing still. Impressive!

Mike


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm an out and out MTB'er, i ride and race a fatbike, a rigid geared 29er and a rigid SS, but this CX has really got the majority of rides lately as i have the skills for the other bikes but the hill climbs and elevation i can smash out on this bike is really making me faster on all the others.

I love steelies, my Indy Fab is the nicest bike i own... go for a disc bike and run bigger tyres, might suck up some of the difference in steel-goodness.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mid-wheeker...


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

heartland, that track looks familiar,,,,,,,,blankets creek maybe?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Close. It's actually Sope Creek. Sope is fast and flowy, and absolutely rips on the cross bike. I've ridden Blankets a handful of times, but I haven't ventured out there on my CX yet. Yet....


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I figgered it was close by. What kinda bike do you ride...the more I stay in this thread, the more I like the idea of 'cross! If I get a rig, its gonna be cheap <1K$....looking at motos and nashbar. I ride a moto 29er mtb right now and love the darn thing......anywho, just testing waters..getting IDEAS in my head. The wife loves when I get IDEAS. lol


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Land slide*

Landslide


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

not strictly singletrack, but some good snowy offroad from this weekends storm.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Not strictly singletrack either although I did ride some after this was taken ...I also went over the bar in a foot of water too just after taking this...maiden voyage a bit too literally


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

Great pictures..need video of the aqua header!!


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Haha no video unfortunately . Don't plan on reenacting either...it buggered my shoulder up a bit 

sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

ladljon said:


> Landslide


Hey Ladljon,

Like this ride man what bike is that?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yesterdays ride.


----------



## leg (Jul 4, 2013)

greetings from germany :thumbsup:


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Exploring new-to-me trails on new-to-me rubber. What a great day.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Fantom cross uno*

SS CX this bike is a ton of fun. bought it on BD to replace a geared CX I'd sold two years ago, and I just couldn't get over it. this time I wanted to go SS and 4130 chromo.

A great decision this was.

once you commit to having one gear only, you have no choice, but to drop the hammer!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

just went through this whole thread, again. makes me want to get out there again so bad.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

Ripping up some sweet East coast dirt on my X-Fire. Sub 20 pound trail bikes are heavenly.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

cr45h said:


> just went through this whole thread, again. makes me want to get out there again so bad.


I hear ya! my cross bike has been making a slow migration to more of a commuter set up this winter. this thread is a good reminder how fun it is to push its limits a bit.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Found a narrow bit of urban singletrack. It's the sort of trail that an acquaintance of mine might call "a G-D barely-there goat trail!"


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

Sutro Shred on Vimeo






Filmed in SF, CA


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

the hits keep coming!

CHRISCROSS on Vimeo


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

Crushing the souls of my fat tire friends. Riding the Fun House in Winston-Salem, Nc. one of the best examples of oldschool East coast singletrack.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Landslide*



ozbikebuddy said:


> Hey Ladljon,
> 
> Like this ride man what bike is that?


Thanks, Moots PsychloX with Rohloff speed hub....


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

CHRISCROSS on Vimeo

really cool video


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

From today's spin . Spring is coming

sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

what tire do you have on there? how are they on pavement? going to need to replace at least my rear tire this year and checking out some options.



heartland said:


> Found a narrow bit of urban singletrack. It's the sort of trail that an acquaintance of mine might call "a G-D barely-there goat trail!"


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tricker Joe said:


> Crushing the souls of my fat tire friends. Riding the Fun House in Winston-Salem, Nc. one of the best examples of oldschool East coast singletrack.


Where is that? I grew up in W-S...


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

freshly baked..first run to iron out the bugs


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

rjwall said:


> what tire do you have on there? how are they on pavement? going to need to replace at least my rear tire this year and checking out some options.


It's a Ritchey ZED 700X42, but I don't think Ritchey makes them anymore. I bought a set from a local guy who was cleaning out his parts bin. They're pretty good on pavement for a bigger tire, but cornering at speed is squirmy. They're great on trails, though.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

This thread gives me major warm-n-fuzzies.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## thatguyat99 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! My wife thinks I am crazy for riding my cross bike to the trails to ride the trails. But it's a great workout and tons of fun!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## dw22107 (Jan 30, 2008)

Arnold Rim Trail


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*Great thread!*









Freshly mowed urban singletrack + SB8s =


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> This thread gives me major warm-n-fuzzies.


A ride on the lake should cool you off.


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Just off the ST.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Asylum Meuse SS*


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

Love action photos.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

A few from the last week or so here in central CT...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## yellowzx (Feb 16, 2008)

good first ride on the new bike, should have gotten a cx bike sooner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyfish (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's mine, a crux carbon elite, taking it out for its virgin ride at a local trail



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

*Crossrip LTD*

So happy to have found this thread! Not an action shot, but all I got for now...

My LTD is a few months old, been using it for paved commuting and some gravel flat trails. But I just took it out onto a single track for the first time last week and had a blast ! The 40mm Clement MSO tires provided plenty of cushion and stuck to the hard terrain pretty well. I kept up with my buddy on a mountain bike without a problem.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Last week at rocking 36x16 with flat bars


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Couple from today, some local singletrack then a cruise down the coast.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Some of the terrain here was probably a bit steep for me to get after on a bike with drop bars, but it was fun


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Gravel grind today, with a bit of singletrack and a bit of tarmac...


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

First time I've been on MTBR for, well..., years and I feel inspired to share. I sold this bike as it was too small but I shall be getting another cx!


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Love the pics in this thread. Thinking about ditching my MTB and roadbike and getting a Cross bike. Mainly use the roadbike for commuting, but would love to take it offroad when I can. Current roadbike doesn't really like this.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Dang, the trail better not be muddy when I can get across










Whew


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Skoezie said:


> Love the pics in this thread. Thinking about ditching my MTB and roadbike and getting a Cross bike. Mainly use the roadbike for commuting, but would love to take it offroad when I can. Current roadbike doesn't really like this.


I got an Airborne Delta and fell in love with CX. Then I sold it and had a custom SSCX made and it is my goto bike for 95% of my riding.


----------



## H20Trail09 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures in this thread! I just bought an older cross bike used from one of my friends who isn't riding it much anymore. I'll have to it give a try on some lighter trails.

Those of you doing these kind of rides on cantis...any issues?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Dirty Disco on the morning commute to work. It is the long cyclocross specific route.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

H20Trail09 said:


> Awesome pictures in this thread! I just bought an older cross bike used from one of my friends who isn't riding it much anymore. I'll have to it give a try on some lighter trails.
> 
> Those of you doing these kind of rides on cantis...any issues?


Before I got a real cross bike, which has discs, I did my cross type rides on a touring bike which had cantilevers. The main difference for me, as long as it isn't wet, is that with cantilevers I had to use two fingers for braking whereas with my current discs I just need one. It is just harder to get comfortable on a long descent when you have to be in the drops when you have to use two fingers for braking instead of one. The bigger change in the cockpit between my two bikes is that I went with a dirt drop bar on my cross bike which makes a big difference in control when you need it.

So just try your bike. If your hands get tired while descending, just stop and pretend to look at scenery.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Out breaking in my new Crossrip and hunting for dirt/trails in Florence SC.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Took the Crux to one of my local mountain bike trail systems that I usually race XC on... whoa, it was like riding completely new trails! Nothing like skinnies, no suspension, and canti brakes to change how everything feels. Even did a few rock gardens, albeit slowly and carefully.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

sooshee said:


> Even did a few rock gardens, albeit slowly and carefully.


o hai, I did this a few weeks ago on my Crux Pro! Love these bikes.

Here's a shot of my Pro geared up on Heil after riding the Wapiti / Ponderosa Loop. It is... rocky, I think would be the operative term. And steep. Definitely makes you pay attention. I would NOT do this on a canti cross bike, no way. I got a lot of badass points from the MTB guys who were out there that day, although it's not ultra technical, it is pretty rough in spots. And the climb/descent section is very long and steep in spots.

Also including a bonus shot of my new SS out at the local bike park, which was made moderately famous by virtue of running Natz there last January. There's nothing like hucking a pair of skinnies through the pump track to make the baggy-pants crew get all googly-eyed.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

^ I love taking my cross bike to my local bike park! It's actually where I do a lot of my practice, and I do love all the shred gnar gnar boys giving me looks as I ride through them and drop down the drop lines on my Crux! They just added a pump track, but I haven't tried it yet. Next up will probably be trying a loop of Stone Temple Circuit at Curt Gowdy... I know there will be some stuff that will have to be walked, but otherwise I think it'll be rather doable.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

sooshee said:


> ^ I love taking my cross bike to my local bike park! It's actually where I do a lot of my practice, and I do love all the shred gnar gnar boys giving me looks as I ride through them and drop down the drop lines on my Crux! They just added a pump track, but I haven't tried it yet. Next up will probably be trying a loop of Stone Temple Circuit at Curt Gowdy... I know there will be some stuff that will have to be walked, but otherwise I think it'll be rather doable.


I would love to ride more singletrack with my Crux Pro. I think next summer I'll do more - CX season officially starts this weekend and we're pretty committed through mid January at this point.

If I do more wild rides on the geared, I will also give serious consideration towards getting it a Type 2 (clutched) rear mech tho, because listening to the chain rattle off the stays is maddening after several years of silence from my MTBs in that regard.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the SRAM CX1 rear derailleur on a 1x10 set up, and it's definitely awesome out on rough terrain! I was kind of thrown off by how quiet my cross bike is now. Now I just need to sort out the chain ring... went with a 40t with 11-32 cassette, and I think it'll be ok at most cross races, but it got a bit tough on some of my mountain bike trails. Might throw a 38t on there instead. 

BTW, I'm pretty sure I know who you are... did you do the Candelas circuit race in the ice in March?


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

sooshee said:


> BTW, I'm pretty sure I know who you are... did you do the Candelas circuit race in the ice in March?


I did indeed! That was me on the Crux, the only road podium (ha!) I've managed in years


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

A small trail ride I did


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## IrieOutdoors (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's one from Colorado a couple weeks ago. I rode up McClure pass before the USA Pro Challenge came through, but was early, so I kept going up the fire road on the pass until I found this singletrack...


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## IrieOutdoors (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow. That's beautiful. Kind of looks like where my dad's people are from, Great Dismal Swamp area, eastern North Carolina.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> View attachment 925408


Is that even a trail, or are just riding through a meadow?


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Welnic said:


> Is that even a trail, or are just riding through a meadow?


A bit hard to see in this pic but it's a trail that follows the bluff for a few km. The part that I'm on is on the edge and not too beaten down as people play it safe and ride the single track 30 feet away from the edge.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Along the bottom


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Not much single track around here in Florence SC but the crossrip dose great on the few trails we have


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

new to cross bikes but having a blast riding this thing, haven't touched any other of my bikes in like 2 months


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

joel787 said:


> new to cross bikes but having a blast riding this thing, haven't touched any other of my bikes in like 2 months


What size is that back tire? Looks like a pretty cool setup.

This was more like a bombed out jeep road but it was more technical than a lot of the singletrack I've ridden so I'm counting it! (pretty sure I dipped my bottom bracket in a couple of the mud holes, and there were some fun rocks to negotiate)


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

AlexCuse said:


> What size is that back tire? Looks like a pretty cool setup.


thanks, just trying different stuff 32c front 25c rear, works pretty well for what I've been ridding so far


----------



## bcwall (Jul 4, 2011)

i just read through all 15 pages! Great Pics and bike also!!


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

A lot like Alexcuse it's more like a bombed out jeep trail, but several really rocky areas that make it a hell of a lot of fun going down and a hell of a lot of work going back up.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are a couple pics from my ride yesterday at Bulow Creek in Ormond Beach, FL...


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

From this mornings spin, rode some trails I normally MTB. Harder on cross but fun and makes the ones that are boring on MTB more interesting.










sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Picture from Saturday's failed attempt at 100 Miles of Nowhere (Fat Cyclist). Attempted to ride 100 miles off-road at Lake Los Carneros Park in Goleta CA on 7 different bikes. It was nice to get on the cross bike after the two road bikes, you can really feel how much better it works than 700x25c slicks. My knee blew up and I only made it 57 miles.


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

A little dirt before some much needed rain.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife descending some Santa Fe singletrack on the Nature Boy:


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, I know this doesn't really count, but these photos got me hooked! Not exactly a cross bike or on singletrack, but close? 26" Trek 3500 frame with Bontrager Race 29er wheels, 35cm Club Roost Cross Terra tires. Drop bars are on the way! Not a super lightweight, 24.9 lbs as it sits now.


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

chuckeieio said:


> View attachment 932939


Love it! great angle!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

^Thanks! The fall is beautiful.


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

You're killing me chuck! Lol!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I miss fall. Santa Barbara doesn't really have seasons. It might rain from October to May but that is about it.


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

Welnic said:


> I miss fall. Santa Barbara doesn't really have seasons. It might rain from October to May but that is about it.


True! I'm near Riverside, CA. The year-round riding is great as is the scenery, but it would be nice to have some seasons here, instead of just the one.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

As much as a pain it is to go from winter tires to summer, shoveling snow to raking leaves to mowing the lawn, it sure makes for a lot of fun weather to ride in!


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Pa august 10*


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

*A couple more from last month*


----------



## CaliScott (Aug 21, 2014)

Some shots from a ride in my 'backyard' today. Almost sad to post these after seeing all the pics with such beautiful autumn colors!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Opted to take my CX bike for a trail ride, because, you know, 'cross season.

Los

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Pa early nov*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't ride the concrete thing in the background - I didn't have a helmet and the last time I tried it on my cross bike I went off to the right (maybe a 3 foot drop to jagged rocks) and bent my derailleur hanger. Probably narrowly missed severe head/neck trauma also, had to basically torpedo my helmet into the rocks to take the impact :eekster:


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Went out yesterday and hit up some miles on the Rift Valley Trail near Taos, NM.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

This isn't singletrack, but it was on the way to some. Junction of Buckhorn and Camuesa Canyon roads in Los Padres National Forest near Santa Barbara.









But the single track was barely walkable, just after this point I lost the trail, thrashed around for about an hour, and then just retraced my route.


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Home for 1-day between trips for work......


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Stuart B said:


> From this mornings spin, rode some trails I normally MTB. Harder on cross but fun and makes the ones that are boring on MTB more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking bike - what is it?>


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

This is on the Rollie Pollie Trail at the Desert Trails Bike Park in Mesa AZ. I had to ride it, it's named after my fitness level.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

GasX said:


> Good looking bike - what is it?>


I'll second that. I love the colors.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

GasX said:


> Good looking bike - what is it?>


i concur! colours/paint scheme looks great.


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

GasX said:


> Good looking bike - what is it?>


It looks like a Planet X Pro Carbon XLS to me.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Riding my Ridley X-Fire on some urban singletrack here in Colorado Springs.


----------



## fully (Sep 14, 2004)

*Bushwacking, creekstomping...*

Riding everything on a 60F degree day in December in Iowa...


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Took my Crossrip out to the Knot outside Sumter SC. It was a full workout but a fun ride as well.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=11853479. Yes!


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rode up lookout and down chimney gulch in golden.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I just rode today on singletrack, actually I do it almost every ride. At first you think "nah" then you're like "yeah!" It's flat addictive

,









Just a fat guy on a little bike


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

mellowdave said:


> At first you think "nah" then you're like "yeah!" It's flat addictive


FLAT ADDICTION!? you must be running some extremely low pressures! Have you thought about rehab(tubeless)? Do you need an intervention?


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Spindelatron said:


> FLAT ADDICTION!? you must be running some extremely low pressures! Have you thought about rehab(tubeless)? Do you need an intervention?


AHHH literal interpretations...


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

I read it that you like it - a lot.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I was riding by myself, so no action shots. My first ride I was on Stans Raven 35c, which really was not enough tire. So I switched to Specialized Trigger 38c Rear and Specialized Renegade 29 x 1.8 (measure out to 44c on my Crossmax) front. With that setup it is really awesome on singletrack.


----------



## tylerryoder (Mar 15, 2015)

Irongrave said:


> Took my Crossrip out to the Knot outside Sumter SC. It was a full workout but a fun ride as well.


How do those stock tires ride in dirt? I've been itching to get my new Crossrip Elite out on some trails, but seeing as I have never ridden even a MTB on trails, it makes me hesitant and I have heard bad things about those Bontrager Hardcases...

Sweet ride, though!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I've ridden road bikes on dirt quite a bit, and it's pretty fun. You get used to sliding around and it happens at a slower speed than it would on a mountain bike. Since you've never ridden a mountain bike the steering won't seem too quick.

Last fall I tried to do Fat Cyclist's 100 Miles of Nowhere on all of my bikes in a tiny little off road area. I started out with my two road bikes and rode around 17 miles each on them. When I got on my cross bike with knobby tires it made a huge difference in how hard I could corner and traction when climbing. So I would say people saying bad things about Hardcases's off road abilities are probably correct. But I would try it out and if you like riding on trails put some cross tires on.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I second the go ahead and ride with them. I learned to ride off road on slicks and it was a blast.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

sullivan17 said:


> I second the go ahead and ride with them. I learned to ride off road on slicks and it was a blast.


Just be reeeeeallllyy careful in any wet/slick areas. My shoulder and neck had an unfortunate (but thankfully low velocity) encounter with a tree when I was riding slick tires and wasn't so careful.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

The 40c in the front provides next level grip which allowed me to descend trails I'd never would have considered with smaller/narrower tires. CX sure keeps it real.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

tylerryoder said:


> How do those stock tires ride in dirt? I've been itching to get my new Crossrip Elite out on some trails, but seeing as I have never ridden even a MTB on trails, it makes me hesitant and I have heard bad things about those Bontrager Hardcases...
> 
> Sweet ride, though!


Thanks. If yours have tread on them they are ok. mine in the photo had about 900 miles on them and more or less road slicks so it made it a good bit more challenging with no grip on the climbs.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

My bike is more of a road bike with clearance for very big tires, but it looks like a normal road bike lately.









My brother stopped and snapped a video too but I don't know how to embed it

__
http://instagr.am/p/1YzJpGBSV6/


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Say hello to the Meehan monster.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Went downtown to eat lunch with my brother, part of the ride as usual is on dirt. Maybe not true singletrack in width but I did several deep mud crossings, some minor roots and rocks, etc. I have 3 bikes, but my CX is the go to 'out the front door' ride.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

This thread inspired me to ride a little further the other day....


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a picture of last Sundays ride. The ride was about 30 miles with about 10 miles of single track. The Skyline trail up here in Big Bear Lake, Ca is the newest trail built here, it goes from east to west with an average elevation of 7500'


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Balsamroot in full swing&#8230;having a lot of fun riding the cross bike around on the trails.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a fat guy on a little bike


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

100 some miles yesterday, including 15-20 miles of singletrack in 4 different parks 


__
http://instagr.am/p/2M2U18kUV0/


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## kevhogaz (Sep 28, 2005)

From a small park, out by my house. Typical AZ terrain, for the Phoenix area. Rode from my doorstep, to the park, did a couple of laps on the singletrack, then rode back home.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

In Ellwood Mesa on the cyclocross commute. Technically putting a post in the middle of trail doesn't make it singletrack, but there is a lot of singletrack on Ellwood Mesa and I like the look of this chute.


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## tylerryoder (Mar 15, 2015)

chuckeieio said:


>


mmmmmmmm, dat river.


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

This phone pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

GasX said:


> Good looking bike - what is it?>


apologies...only just seen this.not been so active on the forum. It is a planet x xls in flanders colours


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Early summer trail ride with the girls.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

The bike industry is banging on about + size wheels, so here's me playing out on my 29- on our regular Wednesday evening ride. I'm not going to win any Oscars for editing but I hope you enjoy!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Touring bike on singletrack? Closest thing I have to a cross bike at the moment. Actually rides nicely in the dirt and rocks.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I rode my touring bike a lot on cyclocross terrain before I got a cyclocross bike. I didn't get knobby tires for it, just relied on how much the size of the tires helped. Low bottom bracket height is the biggest drawback.


----------



## nyxcracer (May 6, 2011)

Been riding the cross bike exclusively while recovering from a broken leg back in March. No racing for me this season but it's nice to get out and spin around. I've been exploring the trail network at some of the local parks and doing some road riding- Trails like these are super fun on skinny tires, really twisty and smooth except for some roots.....seems like a good way to get back in shape


----------



## nyxcracer (May 6, 2011)

and another from same area , id be faster on a mtn bike but it sure is fun !


----------



## nyxcracer (May 6, 2011)

View attachment 998584


One from yesterdays ride, I'm lucky to have this right outside my yard. Great when it's dry but with all the rain lately it'll be August before it's rideable again...clay

Back to the title, I totally agree- the cross bike has become the do it all for me too. Love it !


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

LJintheUK said:


> The bike industry is banging on about + size wheels, so here's me playing out on my 29- on our regular Wednesday evening ride. I'm not going to win any Oscars for editing but I hope you enjoy!


I actually got a kick out of watching your vid. Thanks for sharing! It inspires mme to get out and experience some different tracks on my CX bike. Mine gets the most miles, but my mountain bike gets the most variety in trails and locations visited.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Saw a trail I hadn't noticed before on the cross commute. I made it over this log but then the trail turned into junk and I had to go back.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Untitled by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Untitled by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Untitled by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Untitled by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr.

Finally got a new cross bike. Had to break her in today. This Thread Is Awesomesauce

These plus many more to come in the future will be HERE


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Not a photo, but alas it captures the spirit.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Spindelatron said:


> Sutro Shred on Vimeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see the Roaring Mouse rep'n. I'm an ex mouse and will rock the old kit this week...sf representing in the east...for now


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

RaptorTC said:


> Not a photo, but alas it captures the spirit.


So smooth


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Whoop!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I rode the main trail/ Violet Crown Trail in Austin today on my Soma with 42mm Conti tires. much easier than I expected! slower-going than my hardtail, definitely had to walk some parts, but a CX bike is much more nimble over rocks and ledges than I expected:










if I really want to keep this going, I would get some tubeless tires (considering TCS versions of the 35mm Cross Boss or 40mm Nanos), replace the 34/48 rings with a single ring (38t maybe?) So I am less likely to smash the big ring on a rock) and replace my 11-32 cassette with a 11-36 or so. *edit-dang, new RD too.*

where do you draw the line between a commuter/road/cx bike and a rigid mountain bike? I feel like, if I go too far down that road of making a monstercross bike, I might as well just ride my mountain bike instead.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I think you have to not go too far so that it is still different. I've always had tubeless tires on my cross bike, I just got them on my road bike where they work very well. You can run lower pressure for off road and I think it lowers rolling resistance on pavement, especially if you running at the same low pressure that you use for off road. I don't think that the benefits of a single ring up front are as big on a cross bike as a mountain bike.

I think that the biggest upgrade for riding off road is to use a dirt drop bar, like a Salsa Woodchipper. You give up a little versatility for the road since when properly set up riding on the hoods doesn't work as well, but it gives you more control and comfort in the dirt.


----------



## kallzer (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello,

I am on a All-City Nature Boy and after moving closer to the woods, I am more on trails than ever before. Basicly I can manage them with the bike (going to switch from 35c to 41c soon, maybe Knards!?). I just wonder what issues a gusset-less cross-bike can handle rock&root-wise? Every now and then I think about a MTB yet but considering its versatility, the Nature Boy is simply my dream bike.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

CX2 by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr
CX by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

rode about 38 miles of single track in south Austin yesterday. most people feel comfortable on a hardtail on these trails, so the CX bike was pretty harsh. I was able to set up some 35mm Cross Boss tires tubeless at 32 psi and felt the rim hit a few times. will probably try at least 35 next time.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

MRT in 2011...how I didn't pinch flat I have NO idea...


----------



## HTfan (Sep 16, 2015)

My cross bike spends most of its time on single track. Its crazy fun and challenging. I can't get over how great these bikes are. They can do it all.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Another great ride!
15 miles of slab and 10 of dirt, gotta love it



















Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

* ADD YOUR PICTURES TO THE CX BIKES ON SINGLETRACK FLIKR GROUP!!!!!​*
And a pic for fun

Untitled by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


----------



## escocia (Nov 14, 2010)

Here a pic of my Eastway in one of my favourites paths in Madrid.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Slick Tire CX MTB by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

My new Transition Rapture at Bulow Creek today in Ormond Beach, FL. This was her first trip out on single track. Great day of riding although the trail was majorly flooded in some areas. I've never hiked-'n-biked before, but had to today in several spots because of bad swamp areas...


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

RaptorTC said:


> Not a photo, but alas it captures the spirit.


Cool video. I'm assuming it was shot with a GoPro?. If so, what settings were used?


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Riding my local MTB trails on the cross bike.


----------



## Nixonnn (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey I'm from the area and have been contemplating giving North Shore a try for a while now. What tire set up did you use out there?

Also bad*** thanks for the inspiration to go do it.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Nixonnn said:


> What tire set up did you use out there?


Thanks!
Rocking 700x38 Specialized Infinities in that video, but I've done it on 32's confidently. 28's would get to the point where you would be way way to slow and have zero traction for the climbs. Also, it is alot easier to get up the climbs with a bit of knob on the tire. You can see me spin out a couple times in the video loosing rear traction going up. The tires I was on only have a deep water tread, no knobs.

Have fun riding it.


----------



## Thatguy401 (Oct 13, 2015)

picked up this gem just a few months ago, 0 miles, 0 scratches, and 9 years old. Been slaying the single tracks in the northeast for a couple months now with this, never been happier since ditching the front fork suspension of my old Gary Fisher. I don't have any pic of her on any single track itself, but I'll send what I do have 













I hope I uploaded these correctly....I failed my "how to do Internet for dummies" course...


----------



## Thatguy401 (Oct 13, 2015)

Darn it, I knew I would find a way to screw that up....lol


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> rode about 38 miles of single track in south Austin yesterday. most people feel comfortable on a hardtail on these trails, so the CX bike was pretty harsh. I was able to set up some 35mm Cross Boss tires tubeless at 32 psi and felt the rim hit a few times. will probably try at least 35 next time.
> View attachment 1015821


I ride my cross bike (Kona Major Jake) a lot on singletrack around town too, it does beat you up, but MAN ITS SO FUN!!!

Im riding a 35c Conti Cross Speed rear with a 35c Cross Race


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

So much fun!










Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got the SSteamroller out on some late season ST in Flagstaff earlier this week...a bit rocky and muddy but I cleaned almost everything.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone else getting lingering lower back pain from riding singletrack on your cross bike? I can't shake this dull ache in my lower back after my last ride. I usually ride my SS hardtail on these trails and decided to start mixing it up with a cyclocross bike and I am starting to regret it.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

by[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


bypavementgraveldirt, on Flickr



> Anyone else getting lingering lower back pain from riding singletrack on your cross bike?


I'd check seating position on the cx vs ss and see how much further you are leaning over. The more aggressive position could be putting more 'shearing' forces on your back (instead of your back compressing up and down, its being pulled back to front. Hope that makes sense)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

^that will be hard to measure because the two bikes are very different- one is a flat bar mountain bike and the other is a drop bar cx bike. I did notice that my saddle was creeping down into my frame (seems to be a constant problem for me on every frame, every seatpost, every clamp I have). will investigate.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Anyone else getting lingering lower back pain from riding singletrack on your cross bike? I can't shake this dull ache in my lower back after my last ride. I usually ride my SS hardtail on these trails and decided to start mixing it up with a cyclocross bike and I am starting to regret it.


I don't have any problems being uncomfortable on my cross bike. I do have it set up specifically for riding off road with a set of dirt drop bars. I measured my setup for another thread and my position in the drops on my cross bike, which is what I use when things are serious, is pretty much the same as being on the hoods on my road bike. Compared to my mountain bikes it is farther horizontally from the seat, which is compensated for some by being much narrower. It is about 65mm lower than the mountain bike.

I think that riding on the hoods off road can be a source of discomfort. Your forearms get stressed trying to apply the brakes, and also wrestling with the bars when things get technical doesn't work that well on the hoods.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I have drop bars on my cross bike and found that adding cross brake levers really helped in the dirt on steep descents. I can stay up higher and farther back and its more comfortable while braking and descending. We have 15MPH speed limits on almost all the local trails I ride and with ~5 mile descents riding the brakes, the cross levers are a big win. I also added a 100mm dropper seat post to let me drop the saddle for the steeper descents. That also helps take the weight off the back and shoulders on steep, bumpy descents with no suspension:
- DSCF1445


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Welnic said:


> I think that riding on the hoods off road can be a source of discomfort. Your forearms get stressed trying to apply the brakes, and also wrestling with the bars when things get technical doesn't work that well on the hoods.


I have Cowbell bars, which are compact road bars with a fair amount of flare. I spend most of my time in the hooks while riding off-road, which is probably what is putting the strain on my back. I can't ride on the top of the bar off-road because I don't have any access to shifting and braking, and I don't feel comfortable on the hoods because, as you mentioned, it means less power to the brakes, which strains my hands and arms.

the other issue is the saddle-bar drop. the top of my handlebar is just below my saddle height at the moment I already have a pretty tall stack of spacers under my stem and have the stem pointed up, but due to Soma's old school CX horizontal top tube design, getting a bike with a reach that fits me meant a frame with a short head tube. this still leaves the bars pretty low for off-roading. I can put a ludicrous stack of spacers under my stem or get a super tall stem, or get a different frame.

in the meantime, i will try three things:
1. angle the bars back, so the hoods are angled up a little instead of flat, as they are now. I can ride in the hoods more often and stay more upright.
2. get some compressionless brake housing -- I have standard housing and TRP Spryes right now, I hope compressionless will stiffen them up.
3. know the limits of the bike- it's not a mountain bike, which is why I have a mountain bike. avoid the chunkiest of trails. much of the area I ride is a spaghetti bowl of trails, so it's hard to navigate without accidentally careening into the sections you are trying to avoid.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, technically a double post but it is one single track.

Took the Nature Boy out for a nice ride. The trails started out nice but suddenly got REAL muddy.

I took the road back and passed a couple of roadies going uphill, flinging mud all the while. I tried to give them a wide berth.









The last quarter mile or so between where I took these pics and the road was the worst. First time ever I had so much mud that the wheels wouldn't turn. The mud was very sticky! It made riding on the ice that much more fun!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Welnic said:


> I think that riding on the hoods off road can be a source of discomfort. Your forearms get stressed trying to apply the brakes, and also wrestling with the bars when things get technical doesn't work that well on the hoods.


So here's my question for everyone:

When you're on the hoods, is it 1-finger braking? 2? 3?

For cruising around and even general singletrack I'm fine with 1, but as soon as it's any kind of decent I just don't have the leverage I need.

So I'm just curious what's the "standard"?

(I'm new to this, but I've also just switched to my bulky winter gloves. With summer gloves I was valiantly struggling with 1-finger, but with the big gloves it's not even an option)

((and I know I could use the drops, but I've already got two dirtdrop bikes. For this one, sticking to the hoods is meant to be a challenge))


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I just don't ever ride on the hoods when I'm descending. On my cross bike I have dirt drops, and the way I have them set up the the hoods are so high that I consider them useless. But I used to use a touring bike as a cross bike and I've ridden off road quite a bit on road bikes and those had normal bars. I would use the hoods for mellow riding and for out of the saddle climbing, but for descending I've always gone to the drops. It's not just your braking that is compromised, but you can't grip the bars as well either.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*This bike was supposed to keep my old ass in check from riding stuff like this.*








I'm fortunate to live a mile away from my favorite trail in my area. After 20+ years of riding here and it's still fun and challenging. The step-down rock drop at Hobby Park is one of a few recent features additions to an already rad trail.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

newfangled said:


> So here's my question for everyone:
> 
> When you're on the hoods, is it 1-finger braking? 2? 3?
> 
> ...


First off...winter gloves do make it much harder to brake from the hoods. Second, I'm also very new to drop/dirt drop riding so my opinion is useless. If I do venture onto single track with my steamroller, it's usually rocky enough that I'll slow down considerably to keep punctures and pinch flats at bay. At that speed, since it's SS, I've got to stand and mash to get the pedals turning anyway so I'll be on the hoods standing most of the time on single track. If I somehow find a long smooth descent (they don't really exist on trails here), then I get to sit down and tuck into the drops for better braking control.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I always have 2 fingers on the lever when on the hoods...road, 'cross, or mtb-ing the 'cross bike. If conditions warrant I'll use 3 or 4 fingers but never 1.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

I went OTB last night on our urban adventure ride. I was on the hoods and should have been in the drops. Lesson learned the hard way...as usual.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mateusz30 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my favorite places to ride, it's less than 5 miles from my house. Since I just got a new bike my normal rotation has been thrown out of whack, so here is a picture of my new bike instead of my cyclocross bike. It's as far from a cross bike as anything I have. 120mm of travel F/R and 27.5"x3" tires. Just to mix things up.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Stuffed some 47s in my Ex-Czech and did a little monstercrossin' at my local park.*


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

We need the snow, but I miss this weather...sigh.


----------



## deadfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Fyxation Quiver monstercross at Minooka park in Wisconsin. Kenda 29 x 1.8


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My cross bike at Mora Mesa.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Trying out woodchippers on the Nature Boy


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

edved37 said:


> Trying out woodchippers on the Nature Boy


I have a Soma Junebug bar on my bike, with a similar bend. Looks pretty weird, but I love 'em. Lots of good hand positions and lots of wrist clearance in the drops. I'm surprised that they're not more popular.


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

LA Mountain, Los Alamos NM, Feb 21st 2016. Warm enough to wear shorts...


----------



## Arctic Pride (Sep 24, 2010)

well, technically the line is single track


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

As part of an 85 mile singletrack/gravel loop


----------



## mainedisco (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## mainedisco (Mar 15, 2007)

View attachment 1052263

Kittery, Maine Town Forest.


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

Not a picture, but a video edit of a ride through Bulow Creek in Ormond Beach, FL.


----------



## bicyclefarmer (Mar 8, 2016)

*so cal singletrack*

sullivan canyon, santa monica.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Before I had a cross bike I used a touring bike instead. Before the touring bike I used my road bike. I still sometimes do.


----------



## big_shmoop (Jan 21, 2016)

I LOVE these new 40mm Maxxis Ramblers...top notch.





I just noticed you can't see the actual single track in either photo...ha.


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most rides it's hard to avoid hitting some singletrack.








Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Trail was in great shape and the bike isn't too bad either 

Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ what bars are those?


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ what bars are those?


Thanks for asking those are the Salsa Cowchipper. 
Perfect bar in my opinion for how I ride it...road, gravel and singletrack!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That's the nicest picture of the cowchipper I've seen. Other pictures don't make it look very flared, but that really shows off the effect on the levers.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks, you really jammed a big tire in that fork! there doesn't look like there's much clearance. 

i just finished building up a SSCX and I want to try a flared bar before i put tape on my current bars which are Cowbell 3's. the Cowchippers are on my short list along with On-One Midge, Soma Junebug, and Origin8 Gary's. right now i'm thinking the Midge, Cowchipper is second. 

I am just not sure what would be best for standing climbs and high torque on the bars that comes with SS? if i set it up with the proper stem i can use the drops for technical single track, just not sure i will like the angled hand placement?


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

newfangled said:


> That's the nicest picture of the cowchipper I've seen. Other pictures don't make it look very flared, but that really shows off the effect on the levers.


When I get home I'll take a pic from the rider position. That really shows the flare and I have it set up for out of the saddle climbing and but low enough for one finger braking in the drops. Really like the bar, took a fancy carbon bar off for it


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> the Cowchippers are on my short list along with On-One Midge, Soma Junebug, and Origin8 Gary's. right now i'm thinking the Midge, Cowchipper is second.


My experience with a lot of dirt drop bars is that you can't set them up so that you can actually use the hoods. I have tried Midges and Gary II. Most dirt drop bars will require a stuper tall stem or a very flexible rider. I don't know where Cowchippers fit on that spectrum but I am loving my Cowbells for the variety of hand positions.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It depends what the goal is.

I find you have to decide what your primary position is (hoods or drops), and then if you're lucky you might be able to use the other one as a backup.

On my fixie I've got a midge that I ride in the hoods position, and I honestly think it's the comfiest setup ever. But I can still use the drops as a secondary position - for control on descents, or on long flat sections - but I can't spend forever down there.

(not technically a crossbike, but it sortof looks the part)


__
https://flic.kr/p/CB1qfC

And I've got a true "dirtdrop" mtb with the newer Gary Sweep bar set way higher. There I'm in the drops almost all the time, but the hoods give a bit of a stretched out position for boring sections.

There's definitely compromises, but they can give you some options.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> thanks, you really jammed a big tire in that fork! there doesn't look like there's much clearance.
> 
> i just finished building up a SSCX and I want to try a flared bar before i put tape on my current bars which are Cowbell 3's. the Cowchippers are on my short list along with On-One Midge, Soma Junebug, and Origin8 Gary's. right now i'm thinking the Midge, Cowchipper is second.
> 
> I am just not sure what would be best for standing climbs and high torque on the bars that comes with SS? if i set it up with the proper stem i can use the drops for technical single track, just not sure i will like the angled hand placement?


That front tire is a life saver on loose and fast singletrack, 700x47 I believe.
Here's a pic of the bar/hood set up


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

that's an excellent angle on those bars. it looks so different, pretty close to what i'm looking for. thanks!


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Fun on some singletrack today






Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got a little ambitious on the Fisticuff and hit some Moto shredded single track on the way to work...1x1clyde what front tire is that? I'm looking for a 700xmid 40s tire for the front and rear.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have my sights set on some Panaracer GravelKing SKs. 40-43mm inflated, tubeless-ready, not terribly expensive.

my next choice would be WTB Nano 40mm TCS tires.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> I have my sights set on some Panaracer GravelKing SKs. 40-43mm inflated, tubeless-ready, not terribly expensive.
> 
> my next choice would be WTB Nano 40mm TCS tires.


Actually ran a Nano 2.1 on the front of the fisticuff for a few days but I wanted something a bit faster so I threw on a richey speedmax 40c that's on closeout on Jenson for 20 bucks right now. Really want something in the 45-48 range for days when I want to hit single track that always involves a little chunk here in AZ but rolls fast enough on gravel. Price point has some stupidly cheap Vee rubber 29x1.9s that I'll try next. I'm a cheap guy when it comes to tires and for 7 bucks and under 500 grams with a fast rolling tread I'm sold. That fat back tire is a Vee Rubber V10 in 2.10 (they size REALLY small which is why I might like the 1.9) that I got for 12 bucks and it's light and fast enough to do the trick. My rides usually mix in a good amount of pavement so burning up expensive knobbies ain't my thing, in fact I can't recall paying more than 20 for a tire since I started this madness five years ago.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

How big are those Vee Rubber tires actually? I think I have room for 45s.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

jmctav23 said:


> 1x1clyde what front tire is that? I'm looking for a 700xmid 40s tire for the front and rear.
> 
> View attachment 1064299


Thanks for asking on the front tire....it's a lifesaver for this setup
Schwalbe Smart Sam 700x45 set up tubeless. 
Love this tire, wish it fit in the rear but the Soma Cazedora 700x42 is working well too!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> How big are those Vee Rubber tires actually? I think I have room for 45s.


sorry it took so long but I finally mounted the Vee Rubber V10 up front and got a new V7 for 7 bucks from price point on the back. They both measure just a touch over 1.75 inches at around 40 psi. Makes for a much nicer ride on the rough dirt roads. I might have to stock up on these as the performance and weight for under ten bucks is a steal.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Some sweet new single track. Slick 32's coped well.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Little bit of heavyweight CX action over the weekend.


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

Not a photo, but a 3 minute video edit of one of the trails in Dupont State Forest in NC from this weekend:






What I love most about my 'cross bike is that I did 20 trail miles in Dupont on Saturday, switched wheelsets, and did a century road ride on Sunday.

J.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

wheeljack said:


> What I love most about my 'cross bike is that I did 20 trail miles in Dupont on Saturday, switched wheelsets, and did a century road ride on Sunday.


Yeah, I did 30+ miles of hill work on the road and then turned into the local trail system for a few miles of trails. I wouldn't want to beat on my road bike like that.






Not quite singletrack but close enough.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

At what point does a cx bike become a drop bar mountain bike? Thinking about putting 1.9s on my cx bike but it seems like that makes it into too close to a mountain bike. I already have a mountain bike so i don't want to be redundant. Why go bigger when 35s do the job? Why choose 35s over 1.9s or 1.9s over 35s?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> At what point does a cx bike become a drop bar mountain bike? Thinking about putting 1.9s on my cx bike but it seems like that makes it into too close to a mountain bike. I already have a mountain bike so i don't want to be redundant. Why go bigger when 35s do the job? Why choose 35s over 1.9s or 1.9s over 35s?


For me it really depends on the terrain and what you want to ride your cross bike on. I've found fast rolling 1.9s to be more comfortable and faster on dirt than 35cs, they also allow me to more comfortably include rocky forest roads that are not graded or maintained into my routes. Throw single track into the mix and they are a no brainer. If my rides were more of a mix of well maintained gravel and paved roads I would stick to 35s for lighter weight and faster rolling on pavement. Horses for courses.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ yup. My cross bike sees more offroad time than pavement so the tires reflect that. 35r/40f knobbies on 27mm MTB rims. i hit singletrack, greenway, and pavement only when i have to. I also plan to use this setup for cross racing, so that prevents me from going to a bigger/more aggressive tire. 

if i needed to i would keep a second wheelset with road slicks, which i may do soon for charity road rides and the occasional ride with family or something. 

cross, gravel, monster cross, drop bar MTB, they're all capable of blurring lines and all versatile.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> At what point does a cx bike become a drop bar mountain bike? Thinking about putting 1.9s on my cx bike but it seems like that makes it into too close to a mountain bike. I already have a mountain bike so i don't want to be redundant. Why go bigger when 35s do the job? Why choose 35s over 1.9s or 1.9s over 35s?


I run 42c (approx. 1.6") tires for a little bit more offroad traction and cushion on nasty terrain. Its still quick enough on pavement for me. Its like a dual sport bike, does everything good but nothing great. The 42c tires are skinny enough for me as my mountain bikes have 4.0" and 3.0" tires.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I think 42mm would be a nice compromise. 1.9 would be excessive for the kinds of trails I ride my CX bike. I like taking the CX bikes on long road rides with gravel/singletrack mixed in. if I want to ride gnarly trails, I will ride my mountain bike.

on that note, here's some rad 29x1.9 tires for ridiculously cheap! Vee Rubber Vee 7 29x1.9 Dual Compound Folding Tire


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

hey mack don't tell everybody...I'm stocking up on those for my fisticuff. Got one on the rear already and its fantastic.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

The cat's out of the bag now!


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> I think 42mm would be a nice compromise. 1.9 would be excessive for the kinds of trails I ride my CX bike. I like taking the CX bikes on long road rides with gravel/singletrack mixed in. if I want to ride gnarly trails, I will ride my mountain bike.
> 
> on that note, here's some rad 29x1.9 tires for ridiculously cheap! Vee Rubber Vee 7 29x1.9 Dual Compound Folding Tire


Just ordered 6 of these for 23.00 shipped. Thx for the link!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Chainreactioncycles is also blowing out the smaller Vee Rubber tires...prices not quite as ridiculously low but more options


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Meanwhile in Florida:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

awesome, did you bunny hop him?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes...he even gave me kudos on Strava.


----------



## detroitguy1 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

My new bike is wicked fun on singletrack. Here are some photos.

















and not mine, but a cool pic i took:


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well it was much more slidey than I had anticipated. Maybe 33c tyres arn't the best choice for pebbley mtb singletrack.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

looks like you have room to go bigger...WTB Nanos come in a 40c


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea. Still have loads of space. Was thinking about some surly Knards. They do 41c I think.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

They seem really heavy for a 41c...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jmctav23 said:


> They seem really heavy for a 41c...


Surly products across the board have never been about light weight. if your looking for a grippy, durable tire at and a good value then the 41c Knard is an excellent tire. if your looking for weight weenie tires look elsewhere.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Surly products across the board have never been about light weight. if your looking for a grippy, durable tire at and a good value then the 41c Knard is an excellent tire. if your looking for weight weenie tires look elsewhere.


Well I'm 6'3" and heavy so I'm less concerned about weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jonnyp60 (Aug 13, 2011)

Some northern Utah single track. 
Shake down for the new 1x11 drive-train


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not exactly single track but a little more wild than a gravel road....


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Not exactly single track but a little more wild than a gravel road....
> 
> View attachment 1079034
> 
> ...


Are those clement mxp tires?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ross1200 said:


> Are those clement mxp tires?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close. They are the Clement X'Plor USH 35c.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Close. They are the Clement X'Plor USH 35c.


Ah ok. I've just got the mxp tires and find them very slippery on singletrack. Not super grippy. How are the x'plor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So far good. I haven't had them on actual single track yet but they perform well on gravel and dirt and not too bad on pavement. I've had them in just some minor mud but not enough to form an opinion. I'm hoping to try some single track on the bike soon.


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Underbiking the Tasmanian wilderness



Not exactly singletrack, but I don't think anyone has driven there in a long, long time.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

From my front door. This bike is really becoming competition for the trail bike!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 29erhoops (Sep 3, 2014)

*Mountain Bike Parks and Trails - New Zealand*

I regularly hit various mountain bike parks/trails in New Zealand on my two Cruxes, mountain bikers will have a double take sometimes - usually with a smile 








Eskdale Mountain Bike Park, Hawkes Bay, NZ








Whakawerawera Mountain Bike Park, Rotorua, NZ








Alps to Ocean Trail, Mt Cook, NZ


----------



## Ferocactus (Feb 20, 2015)

Today´s bicycle trip with my son. Nice forest in Central Bohemian Region, Czech Republic.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sope Creek, Marietta, GA

Picked up this Lemond to use for a commuter, which involves cutting through a National Recreation Area via the Sope Creek Trail. I'd done the top loop several times but today was the first time I did the lower loop.


----------



## syphen (Aug 22, 2015)

'16 tcx slr 2

I certainly was timid. First time taking it through proper single track. I normally run a Giant Trance or Talon through the same area. I just went a little slow through some heavy rock gardens and walked down one of the vicious downs. Was fun, and climbed better then I thought the 36-28 gear ratio would.


----------



## Bobmouse (Sep 9, 2006)

Sent from my G620S-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## team ti (Aug 13, 2006)

2016 Ridley X-Night on the Bridal Path via Riverside trail. Mt Seymour. Knocked the front wheel out of true slightly but didn't burp or otherwise come undone. Continued up to Penny Lane and Good Sir Martin singletrack climbing trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First adventure into ST but this was easy no elevation and some pavement involved. Drop bars are a different story👍


----------



## 50voltphantom (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## kafreeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Bike I just built up with hydraulic mech ultegra. Rolling around on rail trail in NH.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

*Some shots of my ARC-X on different rides in Spain...*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## taidaho (Oct 12, 2010)

This thread helped inspire me to buy a cross bike. Thanks for all the stoke!

Here's a pic of my first ride, in Fort Dupont Park in Washington, DC:


----------



## garythesnailz (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

'Da Grinder loves the trail.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

cross posting from the Boone/Crockett thread...


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawn Patrol on Kwage Mesa, Los Alamos, NM. Putting test miles on the newest GravityWorx hub prototype...


----------



## alan_g (Oct 4, 2006)

my recently stolen pinnacle arkose


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Exploring the path less travelled:


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Exploring the path less travelled:


----------



## taidaho (Oct 12, 2010)

A few more from a fall and winter of riding the local DC trails:


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Lake Hodges. Luckily it's not that wet anymore. It sandy and dry now...


----------



## iibbmm (Mar 25, 2011)

Raced my Stuntman at the local mountain bike race series, Over the Hump, this week. 
Always fun to race against a bunch of people on Scalpels and Epics. I ride single track on it all over SoCal, though. With 2.1" Racing Ralphs set up tubeless, it can go pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

iibbmm said:


> Raced my Stuntman at the local mountain bike race series, Over the Hump, this week.
> Always fun to race against a bunch of people on Scalpels and Epics. I ride single track on it all over SoCal, though. With 2.1" Racing Ralphs set up tubeless, it can go pretty much anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 1136735
> View attachment 1136736


Nice. There are a lot of things I like about the Stuntman. :thumbsup:


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

View attachment 1136744


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine in Indiana.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Getting a ride in before the rain. Rode my FS 120mm B+ on the same trails the day before. You definitely have to work a lot harder to keep your speed up on these trails, which are post-holed dirt bump nightmares. With deep sand in spots. On the FS you basically see how hard you can pedal. On the cross bike you have to be out of the saddle and follow very specific lines to get things to work. Even though it isn't as fast it is a lot of fun.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Psycho1 said:


>


Mule trail and Raptor ridge! Looks like this was last spring after the big rains.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

wjphillips said:


> Mule trail and Raptor ridge! Looks like this was last spring after the big rains.


This was Highland Valley trail mule hill and north shore upper trail. After rains definitely

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

*It's been a while since I posted here*

I ride my Jake on single track pretty much daily. Right now I'm running the 43c Gravel Kings, though I haven't set them up tubeless yet.









I just realized that in the photo those are Conti Cross Kings on the bike. They were fantastic on Singletrack, though at 32c I wanted more width.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Thread revival! (Maybe)









This is with 43c GravelKing SKs tubeless, though I'm about to go 650 on them.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Local singletrack and my homeade gravel bike









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## grizwold (Aug 28, 2009)

35c gravel kings on my Focus Mares CX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

My SSCX bike on my singletrack commute. Last shot was during cross season with drop bars (just finished in Aus) and the other two with some old Midge Bars ready for summer.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjp20002 (Dec 11, 2017)

First ride on the Maxxis Ravager. Best 40c trail tire to date...


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

*Exploring*

Exploring Schuylkill Valley Highlands in Schuylkill River Valley&#8230;


----------



## ivan19 (Mar 12, 2019)

*!*


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Vaya con dios









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

More Vaya









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

